# (RP) Transformers: Robots in Disguise!



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

“You have to leave, Optimus.”  the soft voice of Elita One rings in the Autobot leader’s auditory receptors,  “We’ve been betrayed, you have to go now. Megatron is coming.” 

Optimus Prime watches Elita One for a long moment.  She turns away from him, head down.  “Come with us.”   Optimus Prime says to her, reaching out and touching her shoulder. 

 “I can’t.”    Elita One says, turning back to him and embracing him.   “You know I can’t.” 

 “But Cybertron is over run by the Decepticons.”   Prime cuts her off.

 “I know; that’s why I have to stay.  I have to help everyone evacuate, get them at least to one of the moons.”   Elita One replies.  

 “I should stay…”  Optimus starts before Elita One cuts him off.

 “NO! You have to go.  If Megatron kills you… if he gets the Matrix… there’ll be no hope for us… for anyone.”   She says, her vocal synthesizers rising in controlled panic.  

 “I know.  But… It feels cowardly… I feel…”  Prime begins again when a sudden explosion from far off hits and echoes down the corridor toward Prime and Elita.  The two stand there for a moment, looks of shock on their mechanical faces.

 “Oh no… He’s here!”   Elita one says in fear.  She turns to Optimus Prime,  “RUN!  GET TO THE ARK!” 

Optimus Prime turns and rushes down the hall as more explosions hit, getting closer and closer.  Soon, each blast is followed by screams and cries for help.  A cold, gravelly laugh echoes in Optimus Prime’s audio receptors, a sound he can never forget.  Megatron!  

Prime burst through an archway into a very large conference hall that was once used as the Autobot Senate chambers.  In the center of the room is the nose of massive space ship that fills over half of the chamber.  Temporary flooring is placed around the nose of the great space ship to allow workers to do their jobs while covering the mile deep silo where the Ark was built.  Optimus Prime himself dubbed the great spaceship “The Ark”, stating that through it the old age of Autobot oppression would be ended, bringing new life to all who wish to make Cybertron their home.  With the Ark, Optimus Prime and his selected Autobot warriors would not only find a haven from the Evil Megatron, but also search the galaxy to find a new source of energon to revive the dying planet.  Prime didn’t have time to admire the sleek lines of the ship.

 *“OPTIMUS!!!”*  Yells Ironhide from the ramp of the starship.   *“GET OVER HERE, PRIME!  WE’VE GOT TO GET OUT OF HERE BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!” * 

Prime runs to the ship as a dozen Autobots run around trying to prep the ship for takeoff.  Yet another massive explosion hits, but this time in the senate chamber itself.  Sparks and smoke fill the room and chunks of steel crash to the ground.  A menacing, devilish voice fills the room.

 *“End of the line, Prime.  Surrender to me now or I’ll kill every Autobot on Cybertron!” *   Through the smoky haze, the glowing eyes of Megatron shine like beacons as Energon power flows through his body.   *“All this hiding is really very unbecoming of a leader.”* 

 *“DON’T LISTEN TO HIM, PRIME!” *   Ironhide shouts, getting up from the ground after the explosion.  

For his answer, Optimus Prime levels his blaster rifle at Megatron and sends a burst into the smoke.   “Everyone onto the Ark!”   Optimus Prime orders.

Out of the billowing smoke flies Crowbar, an Autobot engineer.  Crowbar hits the ground and slides to the base of the ramp, no light of life showing from his optic receptors.  As Prime runs to the ramp, a massive blast strikes him in the side, knocking him back and across the room, into the far wall.  Out of the smoke strides Megatron flanked by the dangerous Soundwave and Shockwave.  Megatron’s arm cannon is still smoking from the blast that terminated Crowbar.  All 3 Decepticons begin firing at Prime who quickly takes cover behind one of the large columns that ring the senate chamber.  

 *“Enough of this.” *  Megatron growls and begins to transform into a nasty looking anti-matter blaster, flying up into the air as he transforms to Soundwave’s waiting hand.  But just as Soundwave levels the Megatron gun at Optimus Prime’s hiding place, a hail of laser fire comes from the ramp of the Ark knocking Soundwave off of his feet.  Shockwave turns and fires his arm cannon at the Ark, ripping a small hole just above the open access way where Ironhide, Hound, Jazz, Prowl and Jackknife lay down cover fire.  

 * “Come on, Prime!  We’ll hold ‘em down!”*  Shouts Ironhide.  

Optimus Prime fires several more shots from his cover at Shockwave.  The large cannon turns and fires back at Prime as an Autobot named Plow dives into Shockwave’s back, staggering the huge Decepticon.  

 *“Laserbeak, Ravage, Rumble; Attack!” *   Soundwave’s monotone rumble rings out as the communications robot’s central compartment opens to release the three tiny but effective Decepticons.  Ravage immediately transforms and attacks Plow, pulling the Autobot off of Shockwave.  Laserbeak swoops toward the Ark, laying down a barrage of laser fire, making the Autobots step back for cover before swooping over the top of the great ship and out of sight.  

Megatron transforms back to primary form while Soundwave gets to his feet.  Soundwave and Megatron start firing at Optimus Prime, who again ducks behind his cover.  But their barrage of fire comes to a halt when Phoenix, from under cover, fires his Advanced Automatic Blaster Carbine into the duo’s backs.  Both turn and fire but have no chance of hitting the sniper who is too well hidden for the large Decepticons to see.  Ravage leaves Plow and races toward Phoenix’s hiding place as Laserbeak swoops back around, relaying a video uplink to Ravage and Soundwave so they both can see the hidden Autobot.  

Jackknife uses his powerful pinpoint transmission system to send a message to Bumblebee on the Ark’s bridge to fire up the engines.  He then sends a message to Phoenix and Prime,  “The Aerialbots are overrun by the Decepticon Jets.  We have to leave now or they’ll be able to shoot us down before we get to save Hyperspace Jump range.  Get to the Ark now!”  

Plow quickly transforms into his track based debris sweeper form and upends all three Decepticons.  Optimus seizes the moment and runs for the Ark.  Phoenix sees this chance as well and with Laserbeak bearing down on him, he leaps from his hiding place and dashes toward the Ark.  

 “Cover fire, now!”  Orders Jackknife and Jazz, Ironhide, Hound, and Prowl happily obey.  Plow transforms back and leaps onto Megatron.  Elita One, Kup, Springer and Blur appear at a side entrance and begin firing from the hall at the three Decepticons as Ravage leaps onto Phoenix’s back, taking the red hover-speedster down as he was about to transform.  Blur, in a flurry of motion, races out and kicks Ravage off before Phoenix even hits the ground.  

 “Go go go!”  the insanely fast vocal module of Blur says.  By the time he is done with the sentence, Blur is already side by side with Plow, punching Megatron.  

The hover-speedster transforms and speeds toward the Ark’s ramp.  

 “Look out!” Elita One cries as Shockwave sits up and blasts Plow in the head with his wave cannon.  Blur was gone before Elita One could finish the sentence.  

Megatron and Soundwave get to their feet and fire at Optimus Prime as he dives for the door of the Ark.  Ironhide drops his blaster pistol to pull Prime inside.  A second later, Phoenix roars up the ramp and transforms as the Autobots blast away at Laserbeak who was trailing him.  Laserbeak quickly veers off and again disappears to the other side of the Ark.  

Powerful Energon Converters are roaring with life deep within the heart of The Ark as the ramp door begins to swing shut.   “What about Springer and Kup, they were supposed to come with us?” 

 “There’s no time.”  Optimus Prime says sadly.  

Megatron quickly transforms and flies into Soundwave’s hand again.  The communications specialist aims at the quickly closing door when Elita One dives at them.

 “NO!”  She cries.  Soundwave turns and fires Megatron at pointblank range into the body of Elita One.  She flies back to hit the wall as the ramp on the Ark closes and locks into place.  All of the Autobots cry out but there is nothing they can do as the Arc slowly begins to lift out of its nesting place.  


Soundwave turns and begins firing Megatron into the hull of the great Autobot ship as it slowly rises out of the senate hall and into the Cybertron sky.   A minute later, Megatron is again standing beside Soundwave and Shockwave.  The Autobot resistance has retreated.  

 *“Curse you, Optimus Prime!” *   Megatron roars into the Cybertronian sky as the Ark streaks off into space.  

 “You let him get away, dear leader.”   Comes the high, mechanical voice of Starscream as he swoops down into the old Autobot Senate.

 *“Shut up, Starscream!”*   Megatron retorts. Turning to his aids, he says,  *“Soundwave, send Laserbeak to deliver a message to Omegacon.  Tell him to prepare to chase after the Autobots in Hyperspace.  Then you and Starscream gather as many of our forces as you can.  Shockwave, you are in charge until I return… NOW GO!” * 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

The Ark streaks through the sky with a dozen Decepticon Fighters chasing after it.  

 “Man the cannons!”   Optimus Prime orders and Autobots rush to obey.  Skywarp, Thrust and Ramjet move up along side of the great ship.  As a laser cannon bears down on Skywarp, he suddenly teleports to the other side of the ship where he makes a strafing run.  Thrust whips around to the top of the ship, shooting at the laser cannon defenses while Ramjet just crashes into the side of the Ark.  The fighter penetrates the hull to find Jackknife waiting with his big flamethrowers.  Ramjet tumbles out of the sky, smoking.

Dirge comes up strong from the aft, firing into the large engines.  Phoenix and Sunstreaker, manning the aft cannons, fire relentlessly at the fighter.  

 “Bumblebee to aft cannons… hey guys… the engines can’t take much more of this.”  

 *“Why didn’t you say something sooner?”*  Sunstreaker replies.  He and Phoenix nod to each other and take close aim.  Both of their next shots hit, sending Dirge into a tailspin.   

 “Bumblebee to all Autobots.  We’ve cleared to safe Jump range.  Prepare for Hyperspace.”  

Jazz, firing at Thrust scores a nasty shot not even half a second before the Ark streaks into Hyperspace.  


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


Inside the Ark bridge, Optimus Prime sits with Bumblebee, Hound, Trailbreaker, Bushido and Jazz.

 “We sure gave those Deceptibums the slip.”   Jazz’s mechanical “blues singer” voice rings out, happily.  

 “I wouldn’t be so sure about that… LOOK!”  Bumblebee replies, pointing at the Ark’s radar display.  

 “I’d bet my transistors that that is Omegacon bringing those Decepticreeps right to us.”   Trailbreaker says.

Bushido stands.  “Then they shall find us ready!”

 “Optimus,”  Starts Bumblebee,  “if Omegacon catches us and transforms, we’re sitting ducks!” 

 “Not at trans-light speeds, Bumblebee.”   Prime replies, standing up as well.   “He can’t travel at these speeds in his primary form.” 

 “Should we organize a ‘welcoming committee’ for them?”   Jazz asks, sarcastically.  

 “Sound the alarms.”   Orders Optimus Prime and everyone but Bumblebee leave the bridge.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Klaxons sound out throughout The Ark.  Autobots rush about, preparing for battle.  Suddenly, there is an explosion and smoke fills the ship.  Through a rip in the hull of the Ark, dozens of Decepticons pour into the ship, firing at will.  Autobots and Decepticons take up positions and exchange a hail of laser fire.  

Megatron enters.

The blasts from the mighty cannon soon put the Autobots on the defensive and they begin to retreat, putting Trailbreaker, Windcharger and Prowl down.  But suddenly, Optimus Prime bursts through a door into the cargo bay leaping at Megatron.  The Decepticon leader, shocked, fires a wide shot that misses the Autobot leader.  Prime brings his arm to bear wielding Bushido, the Autobot Energon Blade.  With a massive strike, Megatron falls over, electrical wires exposed and arcing power over his body as he cries out in pain. 

 “You traitor, Bushido!”   Cries Starscream as he fires several blasts that score their target, knocking the blade from Prime’s hand.  Quickly, Bushido transforms as Prime brings his blaster rifle to bear on the Decepticon star fighter.  But Starscream unleashes another volley of blaster fire that knocks Prime off of his feet.  Bushido leaps at Starscream but the much larger Decepticon grabs him.  “This is how we deal with traitors!”   He roars.

“If I were to follow you, I’d be a traitor to everything I hold true!”   Bushido roars back, kicking Starscream in the torso.  Starscream throws Bushido into the nearest wall and raises his blasters.  But before he can fire, Stickshift dives from across the room into Starscream, his hands glowing and cackling with Energon.  

An explosion erupts when the Autobot Hovertruck touches the spacefighter and Starscream howls in pain from the overload energy of Stickshift.  Optimus Prime gets to his feat as two more Decepticons jump onto him.  Brawn grabs Thundercracker off of Prime and flings him across the room, throwing him through the wall and into the next compartment.  

Bushido leaps into the air, transforms, and is caught by Stickshift.  In one, swift motion, Stickshift swings Bushido at Starscream who barely moves.  But the blade catches his wing, cleaving off a large chunk.  At the same moment, Optimus Prime slams Impact to the ground and drives his fist into the Decepticon’s face.  As he straightens up, he takes a monstrous blast from what could only be Megatron, knocking him across the bay and into the wall. Megatron, holding himself up from the ground, fires again and a third time at Optimus.   *“I’ll rip the matrix out of your charred chassis, Prime!” *  

Prime falls to the ground as the tiny Cliffjumper leaps onto Megatron’s back.  The small red sports craft grabs Megatron’s head and begins slamming it into the floor plates of the ship.   Soundwave strides purposefully up to Megatron and punts Cliffjumper off, sending him soaring across the room.  Laserbeak is released and follows up on Cliffjumper with a half score of blaster fire.  

 “Look at what I found!”  Rumbles the deep gravelly voice of Thundercracker from the other room.   “The Autobot Positronic Personality Core Back-up storage unit!”   The large blue fighter’s eyes flash evilly as he opens the door, revealing several dozen uniquely shaped, light-blue glowing personality cores.  He raises his guns, laughing loudly when suddenly he is tackled from behind by Jackknife and Sideswipe.  

  “No way I’m letting you destroy these”  Sideswipe cries as he fires his shoulder mounted missiles at Thundercracker after Jackknife throws him against the opposite wall.  

  “Omegacon to Megatron.  Emergency.”   Comes the audio message from the massive Decepticon Starcruiser, Omegacon.    “We are fast approaching a small planet and a collision is immanent.  Soundwave reports that the Ark’s engines are disabled and cannot avoid the crash.  But we must evacuate now while I can still pull out.” 

* “Decepticons,” *  Megatron growls, wheezing from the deep cut from Bushido,  *“retreat.” *  Decepticons from all over begin flying toward exits to board Omegacon.  

 *“A little something to remember us by… or rather, the other way around.”*  Megatron laughs as he takes aim and fires at the Positronic Personality Core Back-up storage unit.  Jackknife, Ironhide, Sideswipe, Bushido, Stickshift, Hound, Prowl, and Brawn all try to dive in front of Megatron’s blast but are not quick enough.  Another massive explosion comes from the storage unit as the Decepticons continue to evacuate.  

 “Bumblebee to Optimus Prime, come in Prime.”  The voice of the small messenger hovercar comes over the ships intercom.   “We are going to crash into this planet, there’s nothing I can do!” 

Jackknife and the rest of the Autobots run over to Optimus Prime.

 “Prime’s down, but he should be O.K.”  Ratchet says.  

 “What do we do?”   Comes Bumblebee’s voice again, much more worried now than before.

 “Lock tractor beams onto Omegacon.”   Jackknife orders.

 “Tractors… what will that do?”   Come Bumblebee again.  

 “Kill the Decepticons too.”   Jackknife says, an ominous overtone in his voice as he turns and runs for the bridge.  

A moment later, several Autobots are looking over Bumblebee’s shoulder at the image of their doom, growing more massive on the viewscreen by the second.  

 “The tractor beam is holding but will break when we hit the atmosphere.”   Wheeljax explains.  

 “It will be too late by then.”   Jackknife replies.

A system display screen springs to life, everyone looks at it.

 “That is just Teletran 1 scanning this planet’s life-forms and cataloguing them for possible alternate forms.”   Wheeljax explains.   “It is an automated response when it detects various life-forms.”  

 “Damn…”  Jackknife growls.   “Why did this planet have to be inhabited.”  

Each of the Autobots whispers an apology to the indigenous life of the planet as they enter its atmosphere, knowing that the impact of their ship will likely destroy every living thing.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

*Part 2*

64 million years later.
Earth
Mt. Saint Hilary, Oregon, USA.

 “… and that all of the dinosaurs died 64 million years ago.”   Explained Spike Witwicky to his father, David “Sparkplug” Witwicky.  

 “Woah!”  Laughs Sparkplug, struggling to keep up as the young man bounds up the trail hiking trail.  “You’re going too fast for me, son.  How did they die?”  

 “Well, they say that the dinosaurs were all ready in decline but that a meteor hit the Earth, sending millions of tons of dust up into the atmosphere, cutting off the sun and causing the world to have an ice age.”   Spike further explains.   “The giant dinosaurs could not find enough food to feed themselves but the smaller lizards and mammals could, so they lived… WOAH!” 

 “Amazing, isn’t it, son?”   Sparkplug says putting his hand on his teenaged son’s shoulder as the two of them stand looking at Mt. St. Hilary.  

 “Wow.”  Was all the boy could say. 

 “My father used to take me up here camping all the time when I was a boy.  The lake’s not far.  I hope it is as good fishing as it was when I was your age.”  Sparkplug smiles at his son.  

But before they take even another step, the Earth starts to quake.

 “Earthquake!”   Sparkplug yells as father and son struggle to keep their feet, eyes looking around hoping no tree falls at them.  A thunderous crash of a landslide is heard as the quaking ground steadies.  

 “Man, that must have been a big one. We better get back…” Sparkplug starts before getting cut off by the cry of his son.

 “LOOK!”  Spike shouts, pointing at the inactive volcano.  Following his son’s gaze, Sparkplug looks at the mountain.  A large amount of dust billows upwards into the sky from a rockslide down the face of the mountain.  But where the rock was is now some kind of huge metal surface.  

 “What is that?”   Sparkplug says in wonder.

 “Looks like something huge buried under the volcano, dad.”  Spike replies, excitement building within him.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Middle of the North Pacific Ocean.
Research Ship, Discovery.

“Do you understand the implications of this?”   Says Aaron Trasker, a weasel-like man with round glasses and a greed that surpasses anyone Captain Hunter Jordan ever met.

“Yes, actually I do.”   Replies Hunter patiently.  “It means that we are not alone in this universe.  Quite possibly the most significant discovery since the Atom bomb.”

Aaron looks at his watch.  “They should be about to make the insertion within half an hour.  We ought to get to the bridge.”   Hunter says, feeling a bit anxious himself.  How he’d have loved to be with the dive team as they enter an actual space ship from another world.

“No, no.  I was looking to see how much longer before the media gets here.”  Aaron replies.

“The media?”   Hunter growls angrily.  “You didn’t!”  

“I did… someone had to!”   Aaron says defiantly.  

“Why?” Hunter asks, his anger growing.

“This is a significant discovery and the world should know!”   Aaron replies, once again, with defiance.

“You shouldn’t have done this… We need to weigh the findings and release the information in a controlled fashion. Who knows what we'll find down there? Do you understand the kind of panic this might bring? Maybe there's nothing.  Ever heard of Geraldo and Al Capone's secret vault?”  

“Right!”   Aaron replies, his voice dripping with sarcasm, “There is still a space ship down there.  This is _news_.”

“No, it is you wanting to get your face plastered all over every TV in the world and getting your fifteen minutes of fame!  This is MY ship!  You do not do anything without my permission again!”  Hunter thunders at the man before storming out of the room.  

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Four deep sea divers swim steadily around the curving metal plates to the side where a large fissure is opened, providing access to what is inside.  After a dozen minutes they get to the opening and peer inside with their recording devices and flood lamps.  They see plant-life… millions of years of growth.  Cautiously they swim inside.  They are amazed by the sheer size of the room they move into.  Travis, the lead diver, estimates that what ever flew this ship could have been over 100 feet tall.  

They keep swimming.  They swim down a massive corridor until it opens up into a new room.  Even covered in sea plants, it is easy to see that this room is some kind of control room with some kind of panel and view screen, 50 times larger than a man, taking up one side of the room.  

The divers are amazed that there is no rust evident anywhere.  

They swim slowly up to the panel, again amazed that the four dials are half the total size of a man.  They look at the panel.  It is covered in strange designs that appear to be a language of some kind.  Travis turns his flood lamp around the room as the other three divers investigate the panel.  His light follows a smooth wall surface that suddenly becomes a column with strange raised sections that form some kind of odd, erratic shape.  As his light follows the contours, it finally falls on a very large metallic face.  He starts and lets go of his light.  It slowly sinks until it lands on the panel.

With the touch of the light to the panel, everything lights up.  A loud voice echoes around them, speaking words that none of them can understand.   “Primary Energon Core depleted. Must deactivate.  Energy levels sufficient to send Energon pulse in attempt to reactivate vessels with less Energon requirements to find and replenish Energon reserves. 

A light flashes throughout the room.  Travis and the divers are scared out of their minds, not knowing what had just happened.  Travis looks back to the robot face and freezes in terror… the eyes are glowing blue.

Skywarp steps forward, wondering what kind of planet he is on in which the air is a liquid.  He sees four tiny creatures, roughly the shape of a Decepticon or Autobot but their energy signatures don’t match.  A quick analysis shows that the creatures are made of an antiquate substance incapable of resisting even trivial damage.  He assesses that what ever these creatures are, they are not useful in any way.  He steps forward and swings his arm at them.  They try to swim away but are horribly show and each of them turns into a small red spray that quickly dissolves into the rest of the liquid surrounding him.  

But before destroying them, he had sensed a crude transmission and had pinpointed the source.  Quickly, Skywarp leaves Omegacon to trace the signal.  As he moves up, the liquid around him grows lighter, indicating thin atmospheric conditions in which solar energy is able to “light” the planet.  Solar energy is useless.  The radiation that it produces taints the capacity to draw Energon out of it… but planets such as this often have a great deal of resources from which Energon can be drawn.

As he swims up, his sensors indicate a very large vessel, like a scaled down Omegacon.  Perhaps the pitifully weak creatures were some kind of investigative drone for it much like Laserbeak and Ravage are for Soundwave… though much less sophisticated.  

Skywarp determines that there is nothing of value to the vessel except for a small ability to generate energy… energy that he can turn into Energon…

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

The warning lights flare on the bridge of the discovery.  Two dozen reporters and cameramen excitedly give their reports… the thing… the giant robot was coming this way.  

“Brace for impact!”   Shouts Captain Jordan.  The ship lurches as energy beams perforate the hull of the ship.  The robot veers off and splashes out of the water.  Then, it does something amazing as the deck hands look on in fright… it… _changes_ into some kind of spaceship looking fighter thing. The ship flies up then circles around, firing a laser barrage into the Discovery.

“You sure this won’t cause a panic around the world?”   Hunter asks Aaron sarcastically.

Within moments, the ship is destroyed and the robot space fighter thing disappears beneath the waves.  32 survivors cling for dear life to floating bits of debris and hope that their emergency distress signal will be answered soon.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Throwing reason aside and giving into blazing curiosity, Sparkplug steps into the large gash in the side of the huge sheet of metal freshly exposed from the Earthquake.  

 “Hello?”   He says into the darkness as he steps even further in, his son anxiously peering inside, wishing his father would let him go in too.  

Sparkplug’s footfalls echo loudly upon the metal floor as if he is standing in a very large cavern.  A couple more steps.  Spike asks again, unsuccessfully, to come in.  A couple more steps… 

Suddenly the room is flooded with light, blinding the man for a moment.  When his eyes adjust, his son is standing beside him.

 “I thought I told you…”  Sparkplug begins when he sees the look of absolute wonder on Spike’s face.  He trails off as he turns his head and sees an enormous cavern, hundreds of feet tall and wide, covered completely in metal.  But that is not what is so shocking.  Laying not more than 30 feet from them is a gigantic, 65 foot long robot.

 “Oh my god…”  Sparkplug gasps.  Spike runs forward to the robot to get a better look.   “Hello?  Anyone here?  Who turned on the lights?”  

 “DAD!  Look, there are dozens of them!  All over.  Look!”  Spike says running past the huge, motionless robot and further into the room.  Sparkplug follows after his son and indeed, there are dozens more of the robots, all lying motionless on the floor.  

  “What is this place, dad?”  Spike asks anxiously.

 “I… I don’t know…”

Running off ahead even further, Spike disappears around the shoulder of one of the large robots.  Sparkplug is in too much shock and awe to call after him.  Soon, Spike comes running back.   “Dad, come and look at this!” 

Sparkplug jogs after his son.  When he rounds the shoulder, he sees Spike pointing at a strange glowing object about 3 feet in length, roughly rectangular in shape but with several irregularities.  It pulses with energy.  The two stare at it, wondering what it is.

 “Species: Human.  Language: English.  Greetings.”  Comes a mechanized voice, echoing softly from all around them.  Spike and Sparkplug look around anxiously for the source of the voice.  “I am Teletran 1.” 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Your optical sensors flash to life.  You realize that you are in alternate form, but you feel strange.  The last thing you remember was escaping from Cybertron.  Everything is fuzzy after that… you had to do a Rapid Data Upload to your master Positronic Personality Matrix Core so the memories are vague at best.  There was an attack… Megatron!  Then… a planet… a crash… that’s it… the ship crashed into a planet… yes.  You realize that the strangeness that you feel is because you have been repaired and reconfigured to match the indigenous life of the planet. 

You transform.

As your head locks into place, you see Wheeljax and Ratchet in front of you.  

“Welcome back!”  They say to you in unison.  

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

The conference room of the Ark is large but seems far too empty as Ratchet, Jackknife, Bushido, and Stickshift look up at Wheeljax standing before them.

 “The good news is that we are alive, thanks to these two humans.”   Wheeljax says, pointing to the two tiny humans standing on the conference table in front of Wheeljax.   “This is Spike and Sparkplug of the planet Earth.  We crash landed into this planet 4 million years ago, by our standards, 64 million years ago by the standards of this planet.  Over the course of this time, the Ark became buried and was only recently discovered by Spike and Sparkplug after a quake knocked away several tons of rock and ground that had buried it.  Teletran 1 made contact with the humans after they entered and was able to explain how install Ratchet’s Personality Matrix to reactivate him.  He then reactivated me and then you three.

“The bad news is that most of our friends have sustained such significant damages that we will have to work very hard to get them up and functioning again.  We need to build dozens of Positronic Personality Cores as most of them were destroyed by Megatron.  Fortunately, nearly all of the masters survived.  We chose to reactivate you three first for a couple of reasons.  We only have enough supplies to repair damages to a limited number of autobots.  The technology level of this planet is significantly below ours and it will prove difficult to get the usable materials that we need to get everyone functional again.  

“Your scouting skills will be needed to help us get the resources that we need, Bushido, as well as you combat skills.  Stickshift and Jackknife, we are afraid that you will be called upon too soon… The really bad news is that two days ago, a human deep see expedition somewhere in the north Pacific Ocean discovered Omegacon and the Decepticons.  This planet’s many news sources inform that dozens of gigantic robots were discovered on board, inactive in much the same way we are.  The humans were able to reactivate one of the robots and it killed them all.  From the audio recording being transmitted to the expedition home ship, the Decepticon had to be Skywarp.  

“I’m sure that the Decepticons will be facing similar problems as we are and will not be able to get everyone functioning right away, but soon they will be running unhindered over this planet looking for the resources that the need.  This planet is extremely rich in raw energy that can be converted into Energon but the humans will be poorly equipped to deal with the power of even one Decepticon.”   Wheeljax looks down at the two humans standing in front of him.

Wheeljax continues.  “We’ve uploaded the languages of this planet for each of us.  The dominate language of the location that we are currently is English.  Some how, we need to get the resources we need to effectively repair our friends and stop the Decepticons from doing the same.  We have enough supplies to reactivate a couple more but most of us are down to our Master Core… if at all possible, we would like to not risk losing anyone while using their Master Core… if anyone of us is destroyed while the Positronic Personality Core Matrix is installed, we are gone forever, as you well know.”  

 “Who has functioning replacement Cores?”   Stickshift asks.

 “You three do, Me, but not Ratchet.” 

 “What about Optimus Prime?”  Jackknife asks.

 “He has a functioning replacement but he’s very damaged.  As you know, Optimus Prime is a very sophisticated Autobot.  Alpha Trion himself rebuilt Orion Pax into Optimus Prime and used technology that is beyond most of us.  We just can’t repair him yet.”  Wheeljax answers.  

“What do we have to get?”   Bushido asks.

 “About a metric ton of the metal platinum, about 200 metric tons of Titanium, 40 kilograms of diamond and all the energon we can get without throwing the ecology of the planet off.  We have to get these materials and stop the Decepticons from getting them.”   Wheeljax says, looking at you with a very determined glow in his optic receptors.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2004)

Bushido stretches his mechanical joints still somewhat uncomfortable in his new form

"Have you located a possible source area for any of these materials ? If we need them the Decepticons will also be looking for them. It would seem that immediately moving to their location would be the most efficient course of action, for both our resources and ensuring the Decpticons do not harm noncombatants."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 28, 2004)

Stickshift flexes his giant fingers outwards, then clenches them into a fist.  His voice is a deep metallic rummbling that originates from his chest.

"Perhaps the Spike and the Sparkplug could tell us where to begin looking.  Are these materials commonplace here?  Will we be able to mine them for ourselves, or will the planet's reserves already be in someone's possesion?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 28, 2004)

The Autobots turn to Sparkplug and Spike.  The two humans appear a bit nervous at the sudden attention being drawn to them.  But Spike realizes that the Autobots are showing them respect by including them into the discussion.  "Well... I don't really know where to get that stuff.  It is all very valuable here, especially the Diamonds.  There are mines in South Africa but someone owns all of them.  You could probably mine some somewhere else if you knew where to look" The young human says.

Spurred on by his son's bravery, Sparkplug says, "Platinum is a precious metal and exceptional for its conductivity.  It is pretty rare and Gold, another precious metal, is used more often.  Spike's right about the diamonds.  If you knew where to look for them, you could mine both Platinum and Diamonds.  But the Titanium... that is an alloy, made from other metals."

Wheeljax looks up at the three of you.  "The titanium is not strong enough to match our cybertronian metal frames... but we can fold a dozen sheets together and press it down enough that it will be a close approximation of our metal alloy. 

"We would only need a few tons of Cybertronian metal.  I've already calculated what we can steel from the Ark without losing structural integrity.  We have to be careful though, because there are a million tons of rock above us and if we make a mistake, the whole mountain will come down on us

"But, for now, the Titanium is the least important for repairs.  We need about 20 kilograms of Platinum and 1 kilogram of Diamond per Positronic Personality Core to repair them.  The extra platinum is needed for internal circuitry… but, maybe we can use this “gold” for that.  Gold will not be sufficient for the Cores. 

If we can't find a ready source of platinum and Diamond... I suppose I can program Teletran 1 to do geological studies of the planet to find deposits that we can mine. 

"Wait a minute."  Says Sparkplug, "I know where a naval shipyard is where they build battleships.  They are bound to have military grade titanium there."

"How are we going to pay for all this stuff?  I mean, we can't just take it, right?"  Spike says.

"That is a good question, son." Replies Sparkplug.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 29, 2004)

Stickshift grumbles thoughtfully at Spike's question.

"We are not thieves.  If we cannot harvest these resources ourselves then we must either trade for them or hope for charity."

He turns to face the humans at that thought.

"What kind of reception can we expect from the peoples of this planet?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife remained silent as he looks down upon his fellow Autobots and their newfound friend, these humans.  Though their where more serious thoughts to consider Jackknife couldn’t help but realize just how amazing small their new friends where, but he surmised that nearly everything was small to him.

Jackknife remained quite his own questions about the status of his fellow comrades and the dark thoughts of the Decepticons could wait, at least for a few minutes.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

Sparkplug looks at Stickshift and thinks for a moment.  "Well... it's hard to say, really.  Humans react so differently about so many things.  But, with that Decepti-what ever killing those divers a few days ago, I think people might not be so receptive to you folks.

"It is all about PR!"  Spike jumps in excitedly.  "All we have to do is get the media on your side.  Everyone loves giant robots!"

Sparkplug turns to his son.  "Not when they are killing people and blowing things up... uh... no offense, guys... He says, looking back at the Autobots towering around him. "But, people on Earth are kind of suspicious of things they don't understand.  And if there are bad versions of you running around, I'm betting most of us wont be able to tell the difference between you."

"Most distressing." Wheeljax says at the conclusion of Sparkplug's words.  

"But dad, when they see the Autobots fighting the Decepticons, they'll know."  Spike says, emphatically.

"I doubt it, son..." Replies Sparkplug sagely, as a man who's seen too much distrust in his days.  But not wanting to crush the optimism of his young son, he pats Spike on the shoulder, smiles and says. "But we can still hope so."

Ratchet stands.  "I've got a lot of work to do.  I should be able to get Pheonix up and functional within the next hour or so.  Please excuse me."  The softspoke Ratchet then turns and strides purposfully from the room.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2004)

"It might be in their best interest that they do not fully trust us, or at least myself, it would be difficult to tell me from others built for battle, and few of them share your honour. It would seem that trade, possibly through a third party, will be required, given Teltran-1's ability to detect resources more efficiently than it seems these people are, perhaps we can trade locations of large amounts of the natural resources and do we have anything on board which we could use to trade, that is not required against the Decepticons or likely to severely disrupt the economy of this planet ? "

(Directed at Sparkplug and Spike) 

"Would those trades be acceptable ?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 29, 2004)

"Well..." Begins Sparkplug uncertainly, I don't know anything about economy and what would disrupt... uh... it.  But I do know that yer technology here is way beyond ours.  There's no doubt that someone would pay plenty for it."

"But we have to be careful, don't we?" Spike jumps in, his youthful enthusiasm evident.  "You know, like, 'Star Trek' and all?  Right?  Humans need to be ready for it and all?"

Sparkplug chuckles softly.  "I don't know how true 'Star Trek' is..." He starts then trails off as he thinks, "but yeah, you might be right.  It seems that whenever mankind takes a huge technological step forward, it is always used to hurt people... The Atom Bomb comes to mind.  Still, I don't see how a lot of this technology could be used to hurt people. Supercomputers, Spaceflight, even those positronic dohicky things that are like our brains.  There's plenty of things here that are not destructive."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife cuts in with his agreement, his voice deep much like one would suspect for something of his mammoth size, “Spike is right.  Every facet of technology could be turned into a weapon, we know little of the social structure of these humans.  To release this technology upon them could be worse than the efforts of the Decepticons…  I’m afraid that allowing are technology into their hands is out of the question.”

“Sparkplug and Spike, how close are we to this “Northern pacific ocean?”

Not waiting for the reply Jackknife turns his gigantic frame to the Wheeljax, “Start programming Teletran 1, we’re going to need to do are own geological studies.  Also I want you to concentrate upon the area around the Decepticons.  I think it’s reasonable to assume that they will go after the closet, yet easiest, source of the material so look towards what the humans are already mining or where they have large volumes of material.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2004)

Phoenix is throws of nightmare.  Blurred images flashing through his mind Elita One shot down in the Senate Chamber.  Prime shot down by Megatron.  The ship falling through the atmosphere....  He wake up with a start, and a screm of "Pime!" to see Wheel Jack standing over him.  He slowly takes in the state of the ship.  As slowly other images fill in gaps in his memory, Jack Knife leading in Prime's place, Bushido damaging Starscream and making Megatron back off, and fleeting scenes of heroics.  Processing all this he turns to Wheel Jack, "how many survive?"


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

Stickshift is pondering the discussion in silence when the cry of "Prime" rings out through the ark.  He starts for a moment before recognizing the voice of Phoenix.  He turns to the humans and inclines his head.

"I believe another of our companions has been revived.  If you will excuse me, I will go check on him."

With that he stands and makes his way back to Wheeljax and Phoenix.

"Welcome back."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

As ordered, Wheeljax stands and leaves the room to begin the programming of Teletran 1.  Before he gets to the supercomputer, he hears a bit of crashing coming from the infirmary.  Quickly, Wheeljax runs into the room to see Ratchet hovering over Phoenix’s body as he flails around as if in pain.  Ratchet wards off Wheeljax,  “He’s OK.  He’s just rebooting.” Says the “doctor.”  Wheeljax, satisfied with the word of Ratchet, stands and watches Phoenix. 

Back at the conference room, Sparkplug begins to answer Jackknife’s question.   “You mean where the Decepticons were found?  I’m not sure exactly, but the Pacific Ocean is just a few miles away.  If you go Northwest from here, you’ll be right in the Northern Pacific.”

Just then the voice of Phoenix calls out “PRIME!”

In the infirmary, Wheeljax stands over Phoenix.  “How many survived?”  Phoenix asks.

 “Technically, we all did.   Wheeljax says, smiling at his friend.   Everyone still has a functioning Positronic Personality Master Core.  But, only a few of the replacement cores survived Megatron’s blast on the Ark.  You, Jackknife, Bushido, Stickshift and myself all have operational replacement Cores and are functioning within expected parameters.  There are a couple more replacement Cores available and Ratchet will be reactivating them as soon as he can get them repaired.  You should try to walk and get the feel of your new alternate form then see Jackknife for instructions.”   With one last nod, Wheeljax strides away and heads for Teletran 1 as Stickshift enters.

As Wheeljax enters the bridge, he sees the flashing warning indicator of Teletran 1.  The brilliant engineer runs up to the supercomputer to go over the readings.   “Not good.”   He says under his breath as he activates the Ark’s comm. unit.   “Wheeljax to all Autobots, report to the Bridge.  This is an emergency.”  

Within moments, Ratchet, Phoenix, Stickshift, Jackknife and Bushido arrive.  Spike and Sparkplug rest in the hands of Jackknife and are placed on the counter space of the great computer.

Without hesitating, Wheeljax brings up long range readings on the view screen for all to see.   “The Decepticons are on the move.  They are heading almost straight for us.  Initial scans indicate that it is Skywarp, Impact and Nosedive.”  

"They must have detected our energon signature."  Ratchet says in alarm.

"I don't believe that they can from that range.  Our energon signature is less than 4 microns."  Wheeljax replies.

"Wait" shouts Sparkplug, "They are not headed right for us, they are headed right for that naval yard I told you about.  I'll bet they are after that titanium!"

((OOC----------------------------------------------------------------------------OOC))
 Impact and Nosedive are two new Decepticon Jets appearing only in this version of the Transformer story.  Nosedive and Impact are both Megatron sycophants, adoring his power and longing to please him.  They are the “ultimate” yes-men.  They are brothers, created off of the same assembly.  Impact is nasty, preferring to ram into his opponents at incredible speeds and has the power to not only survive such impacts but to come out virtually unfazed.  Nosedive is a daredevil and loves to show off his abilities, taking great risks to impress those who watch him.

Nosedive’s Motto:  “Why take risks when you can take incredible risks.”
Impact’s Motto:  “You’re only as tough as the hardest shot you can take on the nose.”


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

Stickshift glances at the monitor, and then towards the exit, obviously ready to get out and engage the decepticons.  But he manages to hold himself back and looks towards Jackknife for orders.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife turns to Wheeljax, “Looks like your job just got easier...  Concentrate on finding the materials that are fellow Autobots need, and help Ratchet as you can.”

Turning to the other but addressing the humans, “You two would be safer here and are more than welcome to stay but doing nothing while your planet is in danger is hard to do so it’s your two call.”

“The Decepticons have unknowing brought the fight to us…  Megatron would never have sent three so tactical disinclined by themselves if he suspected we where alive.  I’ve never been one for speeches, so simply put let’s use it to our advantage.”  His vocal synthesizers sounds a bit strained as he mimics Optimus' words, “Autobots!  Transform and rollout!”









*OOC:*


 If someone needs to add/do something before we depart please do so…  How does Bushido travel incognito with us?  If someone needs to add/do something before we depart please do so…  How does Bushido travel incognito with us? Lastly would taking the humans, for directions, save time at all or can we navigate to roads via a Northstar like system?


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

Stickshift pounds one fist into the open palm of his other hand with a resounding thud.

"Yeah!"

Before any more can be said, he has reached down to grab his feet and reclined onto his back, transforming into his new vehicle form in a few short frames of animation.  Before you can say "Chk chk chk chk" he is revving his engines and is ready to go.

Then his driver and passenger doors flip open and his voice can be heard to eminate from inside.

"If you two are coming along, you'd better hop in."

[OOC - in his weapon form, Bushido could probably travel inside any of us.  I don't know if Jackknife has a trailer to his tractor trailer.  If he does, Busido could be in there in robot form probably.  Still, for now Stickshift has the benifit of being able to carry him somewhere other than the cab, so that once we transform, he isn't stuck inside anywhere.]


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

"HECK YEAH WE'RE COMING!"    Shouts Spike excitedly.  The two humans wait for Jackknife to transfer them from the table counter to the ground where they jump into Stickshift's cab.  

"I know just how to get there from here."  Sparkplug comments to the massive Jackknife as he looks out the window from his seat. "Even a short cut that will save us some time."

((OOC:---------------------------------------------------------------------------------:OOC))
Bushido's call on how he want's to travel.  He's Large (tall) but might be able to ride in Jackknife who is two sizes larger... but I don't know.  That's about 12 to 15 feet in height and that might not realistically fit into the cab of a big rig... but I'm cool with that.  Maybe Jackknife has a floorboard that he can adjust so that Bushido can sit comfortably.  (Though, I guess that part is Jackknife's call)
((END OOC:--------------------------------------------------------------------------:END OOC))

Within minutes the Autobots are roaring down a dirt road leading away from Mt. St. Hilary.  Soon, the Autobots are racing down the highway toward the ocean and the naval construction yard that Sparkplug does some independent contracting with as a civilian mechanic.  Fifteen minutes later, the Autobots are overlooking a cliff.  

The ledge where they stand is covered with tall Sequoias and Ceders, most even taller than Jackknife.  The cliff drops about 40 feet to a large, open space, at least a kilometer in width and a half kilometer in depth from the Ocean. The whole area is completely enclosed by the cliffs and high trees which pretty much hides it completely.  Only one road winds down to the beech but it has a Check Point barring the way.  Spike says he has the clearance to get one car carrying him down but that's it.  

In the clearing is a small river that practially bisects the beech.  It is no more than 10 feet wide but seems deep.  The river falls from the cliff and produces quite an attractive spray of mist.  There are two bridges that cross the river, located about 1/3 and 2/3's up the river.  Down in the clearing are three very large warehouse styled buildings, 25 feet in height, 100 feet wide, 250 feet long, and two very large construction docks.  several dozen naval men work both on and around the two ships being built there.  One of the ships is nearly completed and appears to be a destroyer.  The other is nothing more than a frame.  The ocean seems calm, lapping at the beech and docks with gentle 3 foot waves.  There is one large outcropping of rock about 50 meters from the beech in the Ocean that juts upward a good 40 feet with a base of about 20 feet in diameter and just to the south of the southern most dock, the one with the nearly completed Destroyer.  

"Wheeljax to Autobots.  Teletran 1 informs me that you have about 18 minutes until Skywarp, Impact and Nosedive can make visual contact with you."  Says Wheeljax over the comm system.  "They'll be able to pick up our radio signals within 5.  So I'll be on blackout until you notify me."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 30, 2004)

[OOC - which direction are they coming from?  One if by land, two if by sea?  Or perhaps up a coast line?]


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2004)

((OOC: OH!  Didn't expect such a quick responce.  I was editing a couple mistakes (and added the dimentions of the rock outcropping)   The Decepticons are coming in from the West-Northwest (the ocean, nearly straight out) ))


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2004)

Stickshift is pondering the discussion in silence when the cry of "Prime" rings out through the ark. He starts for a moment before recognizing the voice of Phoenix. He turns to the humans and inclines his head.

"I believe another of our companions has been revived. If you will excuse me, I will go check on him."

With that he stands and makes his way back to Wheeljax and Phoenix.

"Welcome back."
"Its good to be back buddy!"  Phoenix,  says while getting up and trying to walk on shaky actuators.  Then the call comes from Jack Knife.

-----------------
On the way out Phoenix uses an uplink to Teletran One, to get directions and a general layout of the area.

OOC: Knowledge, Geography.


"Boy you guys sure are slow, with out you hover jets!"  He notes while keeping pace, especially Jack Knife.  You think that will be a problem?  These guys are jets."


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2004)

Bushido will transform to weapon form (and shrink down to a size suitable for a Tiny wielder) and stow himself in Jackknife's cab, somewhere out of sight. 

" If they are coming in by see we need to get inside the base, being outside it is not going to help the humans inside it.  "


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Stickshift rumbles as he goes over his data.

"We cannot leave the humans down there unprotected.  We should warn them.  I suggest an upfront approach."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife looks down upon the naval base with keen, yet typical with his typical silence, he hadn’t spoken much, which was his norm, while on the road but with a few minutes to plan now was the time to talk...

“Theirs both good and bad in the fact that it’s the Deception jets…  If they use sound tactics, not likely mind you, then we should only have to deal with one while the other run air patrol.  The bad is that the other two jets will be uncounted for.  We do know that they’ll will need to land and transform to gather the material…”

His thoughts are echoed by those of Stickshift, “I agree but I’m leery to trust the humans with time being so much of the essence…  Take Bushido, Sparkplug and Spike with you, and use Sparkplug’s (?) pass to get in the naval yard.”

“Phoenix, you’re here with me, I want you in the air when the Decepticons land you just need be in the air long just get to the naval yard.”

“I myself will enter via the main gate, hopefully I will not lose to much time by tip toeing around the humans.”

He pauses at the end, giving his plan another one over in his mind before opening up the forum for any questions, “Suggestions?”









*OOC:*


 Please feel free to improvise as need be or to offer suggestions Jackknife isn’t the type of leader to have issues with someone improvising as the situation changes hand or for someone to offer a suggestion that he didn’t think off.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

"Sounds like a plan to me, chief."

Stickshift revs his engine slightly while he waits for Bushido to come over so that he can get to busting decepti-chops.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

((OOC:  I'm going to have the Decepticons' "arrive-post" in the mid afternoon tomorrow/today (Tuesday) as I want to give you guys time to think about how you'd like to go about this, possibly offer suggestions to the plan.  If it seems there are suggestions still bouncing, I'll hold off on the post until you get the ambush plan in place.))

"What do you want us to do when the Decepticons come?" Spike asks, excitedly.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

Bushido's formal vocal synthesizers sound strange coming from a small apparently decorative katana on Jackknife's dashboard.

"I do not believe that I can move myself in my current and I believe transforming into an 8' tall robot may arouse suspicious, Spike or Sparkplug ? Could one of you please move me into the other vehicle. Do you know of somewhere inside the military base I could transform and conceal myself within the base without drawing undue attention ? Without Jackknife to wield me, I believe I am more capapble of doing damage in my robotic form. "


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

The Driver’s side door opens automatically, allowing one of the humans to retrieve Bushido, as Jackknife tries to address all of their concerns, “Spike, I want you and Sparkplug to steer clear of trouble.  Sparkplug, in your familiarity with naval yards to know do you know where the Titanium is stored?”









*OOC:*


 I might be wrong in assuming that the Bots cannot detect Titanium on their own…


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

Stickshift opens his driver side door and allows Spike out to retrieve Bushido from Jackknife's cab.  Once the human has returned he closes the door again and listens to the conversation.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

"The titanium is stored in the two front warehouses.  There are huge double doors straight across from the docks and the materials and gear come straight from the warehouses to the construction docks.  The south dock probably doesn't have much since that ship is nearly complete, but the north warehouse is probably full to the brim ready to lay the armor plating on that frame.  Sparkplug answers. 

Spike jumps out and grabs the sword and hops back into the SUV.  "Oh man, this is a cool sword!"

"You'll have to keep it out of site, son.  They wont let me bring in a weapon of any kind.  Fortunately, they wont check for one... but if they see a katana sitting on the seat, well, that will be trouble."  Sparkplug tells the boy.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 31, 2004)

"Is that everything?  I take Sparkpug, Spike and Bushido into the complex and head for the warehouses, Phoenix hops the fence, and Jackknife steps in once the humans are busy with the Decepticons?  I can set off now?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"Unless, Jack Knife has further instructions for me.  That sounds like the plan.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2004)

Stickshift takes off down the road to the check point carrying Spike, Sparkplug and Bushido.  Phoenix steps behind a tree to conceal himself as does Jackknife, but further back into the massive trees as he is larger.  Sparkplug gets an odd look from the soldier  in the checkpoint as he eyes Spike but he lets the mechanic pass.  Stickshift drives down the winding road to the base where a few armed soldiers march and dozens of naval construction workers busy themselves back and forth like ants.  They drive to the north warehouse where Spike and Sparkplug get out of the car.  Spike tosses the Katana to the ground on the north side of the warehouse where no one is and father and son start walking toward the south warehouse.  

Sparkplug looks around nervously, wondering how he's going to alert everyone to the danger and where they should hide.  Not knowing what a "Decepticon" is capable of, he has only the size and apparent strength of the Autobots he's seen to go on... and that is more than enough to know they are all in grave danger!

"LOOK!" Spike shouts, pointing out to sea.  Three jets are coming straight for the base.  At first, no one else cares... but soon, a couple, then a dozen and finally everyone are staring out to see at the three lowflying fighter jets.  Shortly, the base siren is sounding and crewmen and construction workers scatter, grabbing weapons and heading for cover.  

As the Decepticon Jets, only recognizable by their coloring from their alternate forms back on Cybertron, approach, they open with long range fire on the nearly finished Destroyer.  Esplosions rock the ship as the extremely powerful weapons of the Decepticons slice through the ship's armor plating.  

((OOC:----------------------------------------------------------------------------:OOC))
The Decepticons begin firing from a very long range, but at their speeds they are passing over the base at virtually the same time.  It is obvious that they are making a strafing run on the only thing that could offer resistance and will loop back for another strafe or simply land and take a more direct approach.

Skywarp is in the middle, flanked by Impact on his right and Nosedive on his left.

What action would you like to take and when?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 31, 2004)

As the Decepticon jets open fire on the ship, Bushido transforms (move action), draws his Energy Bow (free action), and holds his action until the jets are just past his position and then fires an arrow at Skywarp. 

(2d6+3 20/x3,  +3 to hit, -2 to hit per 100' distance)


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

[OOC - As soon as the Decepticons get within 1000 ft, Stickshift will get a missile lock on Nosedive (full round action)  Then on his next turn he will launch (free action, attack +0, 3d10 damage) and transform (move equivalent) and stand guard over the warehouse (move as needed).]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 1, 2004)

Watching in horror as the deceptabums attack the ship, Phoenix  readies his attack for when the jets are over his area.  When they are making thier turn OOC:within 200'.  He opens up with his advanced automatic blaster carbine.


OOC +3 to hit 3d10 damage 19-20/x3 crit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife wasn’t really surprised by the Decepticons actions, he had hoped they would use less sound tactics, but it was all for not. 

Shifting gears Jackknife starts slowly the down the hill as he watches the front gate for human activity.









*OOC:*


 No combat actions, then again Jackknife has little ability to do so, and he would rather try to gain access to the base without upsetting the humans.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 1, 2004)

As the Decepticon Jets approach and the soldiers and naval men rush about, The Autobots prepare for their ambush.  Stickshift drops his windshield and revealing his missile rack and begins locking onto Nosedive.  Bushido quickly transforms and pulls out his energy bow and tracks them across the sky.  The Decepticons unleash their volley and roar overhead.  

Bushido fires just as the Decepticon trio pass overhead. The sizzle of energy streaks across the sky from his bow to glance Skywarp’s fuselage as the blast of Stickshift’s rocket launches, leaving a trail of smoke that lays a stripe through the middle of the cove and strikes Nosedive near his port thruster.  

The roar of another engine echoes through the cove, but this one is not the Decepticon jets.  The big rig T600 thunders to life and burns down the road past the check point.  The guards inside don’t even notice the rig for watching the jets streaking past, until it passes past them.  “Hey!”  One of them shouts futilely and both guards open fire with 9mm pistols.  The bullets don’t even scratch the paint of the rig.  

As Jackknife navigates the road, the three Decepticon Jets begin their turn back toward the base.  Phoenix, hiding in the trees sees the missile hit Nosedive and decides to make him the target, picks his spot and waits for the jets to enter his kill zone.  *CHHWWW CHHWWW CHHWWW*  His automatic blaster carbine explodes, spewing a small burst of laser fire that scores on the underbelly of the Decepticon.  

“AAARRRGGGHHH!” growls Nosedive in pain.  “These tiny flesh sacks have defenses, Skywarp.”

“Quit your whining, Nosedive, I was hit too.  You don’t hear me crying.”   Skywarp says, not realizing how much more damage Nosedive took than he.

The Jets center on the base, ready to deliver another lethal strike and destroy what ever pathetic resistance the humans have managed to make.  

As the Jets begin their second run, Impact shouts, “It can’t be!  That’s Stickshift!”   The jet visibly wobbles with the shock of seeing Stickshift standing near the North warehouse. 

“Impossible!”   Skywarp shouts as he too sees the Autobot SUV.  


((OOC: ---------------------------Summary; Round 1, Surpise round------------------------:OOC))
*Bushido * hits Skywarp with his energy bow doing 2d6 (8) + 3 = 11 Damage, - 10 Gargantuan Hardness =  1 Damage.  Bushido is still unseen along the Northern wall of the North Warehouse.

*Stickshift * hits Nosedive with a missile doing 3d10 (21) – 10 Gargantuan hardness = 11 damage.  Transforms and positions himself along the southern wall of the north warehouse.  

*Jackknife * maneuvers down into the base to the center near the bridge closest to the Ocean, stopping on the south side.  He can be seen, but it does not appear that the Decepticons recognize him as being an Autobot.

*Phoenix * (No choice of target mentioned, so I chose the already damaged Nosedive) shoots Nosedive doing 3d10 (17) + 1d8 (Marksmanship 1, +3 damage) for 20 points – 10 gargantuan hardness = 10 damage.  Phoenix is still unseen, hiding among the tall evergreen trees above the cliffs

*Skywarp * takes 1 damage from Bushido.  

*Impact * takes no damage.

*Nosedive * takes 21 points of damage from Phoenix and Stickshift.

All three Decepticon Jets are in formation flying toward the heavily damaged human Destroyer on a line from the Southeast to the Northwest.

------------------------------------------Round 2------------------------------------------
Please state your actions and roleplaying for the next round.

Good job on round 1


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

_ My distance weapons seem to be largely ineffective, but they seem to be more effective than the humans weapons. We need to lure them in to land somehow to remove their greatest advantage. _ 

Bushido keeps his bow trained on Skywarp and once more releases his shot after Skywarp has passes his position, hopefully keeping himself out of Skywarps firing arc. 

2d6+3 20/x3, +3 to hit, -2 to hit per 100' distance


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*









*OOC:*


I imagine it’s going to take more than one round for all three Decepticon jets to get turned around and lined up for another strafing run so this might be more than one rounds worth of actions. 







Still in his alternate form Jackknife rumbles to the edge of the pier.  His plan was brave, but some would call it foolhardy, but he realized  the need to dupe the Decepticon out of the air, and hopefully to even the odds, so he considered it to be worth the risk.

As he turns around with unearthly precision he fires off an encrypted transmission, “Good job, continue to concentrate upon Nosedive…  I’m going to try and goad Impact into ramming me.  Bushido, be ready to transform.”

From the end of the pier Jackknife provokingly revs his engine as he waits for the Decepticons to come into audible range, his vocal synthesizers scream out his challenge, “Impact!  When did you start using a gun to do your dirty work?!?”









*OOC:*


 Hopefully this will go much like I stated in the OOC thread…  Though hopefully better as Bushido can attack, and then transform via “On the Move” on his move action:

Jackknife will move up to ramming speed and then transforms, *On the move* _scout ability_, while Bushido does the same, *On the move* _scout ability_, now in primary forum Jackknife wields Bushido, now a katana, while doing the *Vehicle Charging* feat.  (I doubt he will be able to avoid Impact, but he will swing upwards hoping that he can bounce Impact high enough to slip underneath.

If for whatever reason Bushido isn’t there to become a weapon than Jackknife will ram Impact, and probably great the biggest wreck ever witnessed by mankind.

If Impact resists the goad than Jackknife will transform and take a shot at Nosedive with the rest of the Autobots. 

Of course the others need not listen to Jackknife but if we can knock Nosedive from the air and get Impact damaged beyond flight then I imagine Skywarp will bail.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 1, 2004)

Stickshift gets Jackknife's transmission, but it doesn't change his plans much.  He stands tall and faces down the approaching jets.  He raises his hands and gestures them closer.

"Hey Noseplug!  Get down here and face me!"

[ooc - going for missile lock again]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 1, 2004)

Upon recieving Jackknife's transmission Bushido changes his attack plan to follow Jackknife's orders.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 1, 2004)

Listening too his leader, Phoenix continues to concentrate on Nose Dive.


OOC: +3 to hit -1/150'  3d10 +1d8 19-2/x3.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

As Jackknife maneuvers onto the dock and prepares his strategy, Stickshift shouts out “Hey Noseplug!  Get down here and face me!”

Bushido starts running toward the dock where Jackknife is.  When he clears the warehouse, he takes a wild shot at Nosedive, who has dropped altitude as if he is going to ram Stickshift.  The shot hits but seems to bounce off of the nose of the jet.  Bushido then runs toward the dock.  

Beep
Beep
Beep
Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
Stickshift signals a lock on his target.  He launches another missile but the missile is dodged by Nosedive as he does a barrel roll around it.  Nosedive returns fire with his twin Ion cannons.  Green ion charged particles flair out at Stickshift.  One blast flies over Stickshift’s shoulder, the other hits him square in the torso but splashes harmlessly away because of his thick, armored casing.  

From his hiding place, Phoenix takes aim again on Nosedive and fires, scoring another volley on the Jet.  Having seen where the blaster fire came from, Skywarp turns and transforms, landing on top of the Northern warehouse.  “I see you, pipsqueak!”  He growls as he fires his twin laser cannons at Phoenix.  The first bolts score on Phoenix’s shoulder Actuator, stinging but not doing serious harm.  The second bolts sizzle into the trunk of a cedar that Phoenix was using for cover, ripping it to shreds, causing the massive evergreen to fall.  

But the large building was not constructed to support the weight of the massive Decepticon and collapses where he stands.  Skywarp disappears into the warehouse.  

“Impact! When did you start using a gun to do your dirty work?!?”   Shouts Jackknife, revving his engine loudly.  

“So you survived too, Jackknife?  That’ll be short lived!”   Impact yells as he throttles up his speed and drops his elevation and the familiar grind of his special Structural Integrity Augmentors rings in your audio receptors.  Jackknife locks in his gears and roars down the dock.  Hitting top speed, Jackknife transforms just as Bushido leaps into the air and transforms himself.  Catching the Autobot katana, Jackknife makes a viscous, upward slash that cleaves into the nose cone of the Decepticon Jet knocking the jet just upward enough to miss Jackknife.  

Nosedive flies over Stickshift, pulls up and transforms with a flip and lands behind Stickshift in what should have been an impossible maneuver.

--------------------------------------Summery; Round 2---------------------------------

*Bushido * fires his energy bow at Nosedive [18 (1d20) +3 (BAB+) – 4 (Nosedive’s speed coming straight at you) – 2 (range) = 15] and hits doing 5 (2d6) + 3 = 8 Damage, - 10 Gargantuan Hardness =  0 Damage.  Bushido “lends” Weapon focus, Katana to Jackknife and ends the turn being wielded by Jackknife.  Bushido takes no damage this round.

*Stickshift * fires another missile at Nosedive [18 (1d20) +0 – 4 (Nosedive’s speed straight at you) = 14] but misses.  

*Jackknife*, wielding Bushido, attacks Impact [14 (1d20) + 3 (str mod) +2 (BAB) +1 (Bushido’s BAB) +1 (Weapon focus; Katana) +1 (Masterwork) – 4 (size) = 18] and hits doing 19 (4d8) + 5 (Str X 1.5 two handed) = 24 – 10 Gargantuan Hardness = 14 damage.  Deflection maneuver (I made this up because your tactic using Bushido sounded feasible) STR roll; DC 10 = +1 AC vs being rammed, DC 15 = +2, DC 20 = +3, etc.  STR Roll 13 (1d20) + 3 (Str Mod) = 16/+2 AC vs ramming.  Jackknife takes no damage this round

*Phoenix * shoots at Nosedive [13 (1d20) + 3 (mods) – 4 (Nosedive’s speed directly away from you) = 12] which hits (because he loses his Dex mod to AC because Nosedive does not know Phoenix is there) doing 12 (3d10) + 4  (1d8 Marksmanship 1) for 16 points – 10 gargantuan hardness = 6 damage.  Phoenix takes 11 – 8 Large Hardness = 3 damage.  

*Skywarp * makes a spot check, total 22, fires his two Pulse Laser Rifles at Phoenix [total rolled = 19 & 16] hitting with one blast doing 3 points of damage to Phoenix.  Skywarp ends his turn out of sight inside the North warehouse. 

*Impact * uses his special “Ramming” Power (Stoneskin that only works to reduce damage taken from ramming into something) and takes 14 damage from Jackknife/Bushido.  He attempts to ram Jackknife [Pilot roll total =14 – 2 for deflecting maneuver used by Jackknife with Bushido] but misses.  Impact ends his turn 400 feet due West, over the Ocean.

*Nosedive * shoots at Stickshift [total rolled = 17] twice [total rolled =9] hitting once doing 6 – 9 (Stickshift’s hardness) = no damage.  Nosedive takes 6 damage from Phoenix.  He ends his turn standing behind Stickshift in Primary form.

-------------------------------------------Round 3-------------------------------------

Please post your Role-plays and actions for Round 3.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 2, 2004)

*NR 9 out of 11*

Stick shift chuckles slightly to himself when he hears the Decepticon set down behind him.

"Welcome!"

He spins around, sparks arcing across his knuckles as they fly towards his foe.

[OOC - Standard electron punch.  Attack +5* attack, 2d8 + 3d6 + 4 damage]

* I've never really given thought to how making an unarmed strike with the power affects the +3 bonus against metal targets.  Your call, +5 or +8 attack (assuming Nosejob is made of metal   )


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 2, 2004)

OOC - I don't have Greater Imbuing Weapon I can't both lend Weapon Focus and BAB in one round. 

Bushido bestows Weapon Focus and Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Katana) (Imbuing Weapon) on JackKnige. 

" That was most enjoyable. Can we do it again ? "

Bushido's blade then turns a dull purple colour as energon rises inside it. 

(Energon Blade (+1 enhancement to hit and damage the bonus to hit doesn't stack with Masterwork))


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2004)

"Sharp eyed but overweight there Skywarp!  Perhaps you should go on what this planet calls a diet."  Phoenix taunts, as before moving to another hiding spot.


OOC: I don't think anyone was in range this round so I might as well do something constructive.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - I don't have Greater Imbuing Weapon I can't both lend Weapon Focus and BAB in one round.




Ah... yes, you are right.  I just saw that in the rules.  I thought you could add both.  Sorry.  Good thing Jackknife hit by more than one ​


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Realizing that Impact has over shot him Jackknife starts his massive bulk towards Nosedive as he brings Bushido forward with all of his power, “Try fighting someone your own size!”









*OOC:*


 Jackknife will move, as needed, towards Nosedive followed by a singe attack with Bushido.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 3, 2004)

“Welcome!”   Stickshift says as he ignites his Electron Punch.  Raw electricity cackles over his hand as he quickly turns with a roundhouse punch aimed at Nosedive.  The blow connects, both denting the plating below an intake vent and sending electricity arcing over his body.  A flash of fear sparks in his eyes as smoke begins to pour out of joints.  Nosedive transforms and rockets away to the west as fast as he can manage.

“That was most enjoyable. Can we do it again?”   Bushido asks.  The magnificent katana ignites in purple as Energon is released from within.  Bushido and Jackknife watch as Impact performs a dangerous move, cutting his engines spinning around and reigniting them in an attempt to ram once again.  

Skywarp howls in rage and tears through the Eastern wall of the warehouse.  He fires at the location that Phoenix _was_ but the sports car has found a new home and Skywarp cannot see him.  “Come out and fight, coward!”  Roars the jet.

“Try fighting someone your own size!”  shouts Jackknife as he runs forward swinging Bushido at Impact while the Jet streaks toward them. As Impact crushes into Jackknife, the Autobot cuts Bushido into the fuselage.  The impact of the gargantuan titans is earthshaking, temporarily deafening every human within 50 feet.  Autobots and Decepticon tumble from the dock to the first bridge before sliding to a halt some 40 feet from Stickshift.  

Skywarp notices that Nosedive is fleeing and he fires a couple of wild shots at him.  “You coward!  What are you, an Autobot?” The jet rumbles.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Round 3- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​


*Bushido* is wielded by Jackknife and hits Impact, dealing 6 total points of damage.  Bushido uses 4 Nexus Reserve points to activate his power.

*Jackknife* attacks Impact [17 (1d20) + 3 (str mod) +2 (BAB) +1 (Weapon focus; Katana) +1 (Masterwork/Nexus) – 4 (size) = 20] and hits doing 11 (4d8) + 5 (Str X 1.5 two handed) +1 (Nexus)= 17– 10 Gargantuan Hardness = 7 damage. 
Jackknife is rammed by Impact taking 5 (2d6, air speed acceleration from speed of zero = 4/2=2) x 10 = 50 – 10 gargantuan hardness =* 40* points of damage.*  Bushido, Jackknife and Impact hit the ground and end their turn about 40 feet from Stickshift.

*Phoenix* finds a new hiding place [Hide Check = 14 (1d20) + 4 (Stealth) = 18 hide].  

*Stickshift* Uses his Power (-2 points from Nexus Reserve) and tries to punch Nosedive   [11 (1d20) + 5 (mods+BAB-size+Focus) = 16] and hits doing 12 (3d6) +  9 (2d8) + 4 (str) = 25 –  10 Gargantuan Hardness = 15 damage to Nosedive.


*Skywarp* loses sight of Phoenix [Spot check = 2 (1d20) + 0 (wis/skill) =2]  Skywarp ends his turn standing on the ground at the rear of the North warehouse (Sort of inside of it but the walls and roof ripped down in that area around him).

*Impact* attempts to ram Jackknife [Total Pilot Roll = 21], crashing into the T600 doing  5 (2d6, air speed acceleration from speed of zero = 4/2=2) x 10 = 50 – 10 gargantuan hardness = 40 points of damage* and 3 (1d6, -1d6 Vehicle Ramming feat) x 10 = 30 – 10 gargantuan Hardness – 10 (Structural Integrity Augmentor = 10 damage to self.  

*Nosedive* Takes 15 damage from Stickshift and transforms (morphing does not provoke an attack of opportunity) and flies to the west as his best speed, ending his turn at Air scale some 5,000 feet away.

*Damage by size multipliers listed on page 52 will be based on size _difference_ not base size, just as relative speeds decrease or increase damage, as described on the same page.  Jackknife and Impact are both Gargantuan in size, so I see no reason to multiply their damage by their size. 


***EDIT***
Oh yeah, the missile made the turn and is heading out to sea after Nosedive.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 3, 2004)

Bushido will transform back to robot form (move action) and then flip back into Jackknife's hand transforming as he does so. (Standard Action + On The Move (Free Action)

"That was most unpleasant. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 3, 2004)

Stickshift looks into the afterburners of Nosedive's retreating form for a few seconds before moving on to the rest of the battle.

"One down. . ."

Jackknife and Bushido took a nasty tumble, but seem to have Impact well in hand.  

Then he hears Skywarp's raving and sees the laser bolts fly after Nosedive.  His next target has just presented itself.

[Move around the warehouse to get to Skywarp.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

The massive frame of Jackknife staggers as it rises to his feet as his hands grab, and wrap around, the transformed shape of Bushido in the same practiced movement.  His voice is dark and ominous as he brings Bushido to bear, “Indeed, lets finish scrapping this tin can...  I'm sure our friends could use the parts.”









*OOC:*


 Movement, as needed, double handed swing with Bushido and shoulder mounted  flame throws* 

* Only if they can be used without harming Bushido.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 3, 2004)

Phoenix ansewers by taking a snipe at Sky Warp.

OOC: +3 to hit 3d10 +1d8 19-20/x3.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2004)

Almost in shock, Stickshift watches as Nosedive flees.

Jackknife struggles to get his massive frame to his feet.  Bushido quickly transforms to primary form, leaps into the air toward Jackknife and transforms back into the deadly Energon Katana.  Impact transforms into primary mode and fires his twin Ion cannons at Jackknife from his back as Jackknife catches the katana and cuts downward as his duel mounted flame throwers swivel down at the Decepticon.  

As Jackknife steps forward into the swing, one of the two ion bolts hits him in the face, blinding him just enough so that when he rolls, Bushido misses the target.  But his rolling doesn’t get him out of the way of the burst of flame that roars out of the big rig’s flame throwers.  Impact growls in pain as his armor plating superheats.  

The charge of Jackknife brings Stickshift back to the present.  “One down…”  he says as he turns toward Skywarp.  The grappler rushes around to the ripped down walls of the warehouse where Skywarp stands.  

The large jet sees the smaller Autobot rushing him but is no fool and knows how dangerous Stickshift can be.  “You’ll regret this, Autobum!”   He rumbles as he fires his twin laser blasters, scoring a single hit that hardly effects the SUV.  Not wanting to fail Megatron and seeing the dangerous grappler rushing him as well as Impact becoming engulfed in flame, the Decepticon Jet moves a few yards and picks up several beams of titanium.  

As Skywarp bends over to pick up the Titanium, a burst of laser fire nails him square in the back from an unknown point along the tree line at the top of the cliffs.  Somewhere along the ridge, Phoenix chuckles softly to himself and starts aiming again.


-------------------------------Summary: Round 4-------------------------------​
*Bushido* is wielded by Jackknife and misses impact.  

*Jackknife* attacks Impact with the energy katana [4 (1d20) + 3 (str mod) +2 (BAB) +1 (Weapon focus; Katana) +1 (Masterwork) – 2 (using multiple weapons/attacks.) – 4 (size) = 5] and misses.   
* Jackknife fires two flame throwers at Impact.  Reflex DC = 12 = 10 +  2 (half hit dice {rounded up }) + 0 (dex).  Impact’s reflex saves are 20 and 9.  Jackknife does 12 (3d6) and 4 (3d6/2) for a total of 16 – 10 (gargantuan hardness) = 6 
* Jackknife takes 2 points of damage from Impact.

*Phoenix* shoots and hits Skywarp doing 19 (3d10) + 1 (1d8) = 20 – 10 (Gargantuan Hardness) = 10 total damage.  

*Stickshift* Moves about 80 feet to the opening in the warehouse.  He stands just 30 feet from the jet. Stickshift takes 7 points of damage.  


*Skywarp* fires at Stickshift [total roll = 10 & 21] hitting once doing 16 – 9 (Huge hardness) = 7 points of damage.  
Skywarp takes 10 points of damage from Phoenix. 

*Impact* attempts to shoot Jackknife with twin blasters [Total attack roll = 17 & 11] hitting with one doing 12 – 10 (gargantuan hardness) = 2 damage.  


*Nosedive* has left the battlefield.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 4, 2004)

Seeing Skywarp about to make good on his mission by getting away with supplies, Stickshift charges at the jet, ignoring the laser bolts that score at his armor hide.  He reaches for the titanium to knock it away.

"No you don't!"

[ooc - charge and disarm attempt.  Unarmed disarm +7, provokes an attack of opportunity if Skywarp is wielding a melee weapon (or has improved unarmed strike).]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2004)

Bushido hums with disappointment. 

" You will yet feel my blade, Deciptiscum. Unless things are to hot for you already. "


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Bushido's words mimic Jackknife’s thoughts but he gives Impact no reprieve, the battle is far from decided, and swings Bushido again.









*OOC:*


 Attack with Bushido and use the flamethrowers.  I can’t believe Jackknife missed such a big target.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2004)

Phoenix once again fires to hit Sky Warp in the back.

OOC: +3 to hit 3d10 +1d8 dmg 19-20/x3 crit.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

Rushing at the Decepticon Jet, Stickshift realizes that he maybe a second too late.  "No you don't!" He says as he leaps into the air with an outstretched hand attempting to knock away the titanium beams from Skywarp.  

But the jet transforms, storing the metal in a special cargo compartment and rockets away as another burst of laser fire splashes against his armor.  “Goodbye, Autolosers!”   The jet laughs as it soars out over the Pacific Ocean.

"You will yet feel my blade, Deciptiscum. Unless things are to hot for you already."   Bushido says as Jackknife steps in for another attack.

Impact starts to get to his feet when Jackknife slashes at him again with Bushido.  The cut rips open the central torso, severing the servomotors and actuators for the upper body just before a torrent of flame superheats the ‘bot.  Smoke billows from the Decepticon’s chest as he falls over on the ground, motionless and engulfed in flame.

Stickshift attempts to get a lock on Skywarp as Jackknife turns around to watch and hear Skywarp’s laughter just before he teleports beyond the range of both your optic and auditory receptors.  

A moment later, the four Autobots are standing over the body of Impact.  The damage to his body seems to have shorted out Impact’s Nanobots as no repairing seems to be getting done.  

-------------------------------Summary: Round 5-------------------------------​
*Bushido* is wielded by Jackknife and hits Impact for 17 damage.  

*Jackknife* attacks Impact with the energy katana [17 (1d20) + 3 (str mod) +2 (BAB) +1 (Weapon focus; Katana) +1 (Masterwork) – 2 (using multiple weapons/attacks.) – 4 (size) = 18] and  does 21 (4d8) + 5 (Str X 1.5 two handed) +1 (Nexus)= 27– 10 Gargantuan Hardness = 17 damage.
* Jackknife fires two flame throwers at Impact.  Reflex DC = 12 = 10 +  2 (half hit dice {rounded up }) + 0 (dex).  Impact’s reflex saves are 19 and 11.  Jackknife does 9 (3d6) and 6 (3d6/2) for a total of 15 – 10 (gargantuan hardness) = 5 damage.

*Phoenix* shoots and hits Skywarp doing 14 (3d10) + 5 (1d8) = 19 – 10 (Gargantuan Hardness) = 9 total damage.  

*Stickshift* attempts to disarm with a total roll of 17 vs. Skywarps roll of 21 and misses.  


*Skywarp* leaves the battlefield.  
Skywarp takes 9 points of damage from Phoenix. 

*Impact* falls dead at Jackknife’s feet.


-------------------------------End of fight-------------------------------​


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2004)

Bushido transforms back to his normal form 

"I would normally not recommend defiling the dead, but given our circumstances and Skywarp's escape is it possible we could use Impact's metal and wiring ?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 6, 2004)

Stickshift growls to himself for his failure and stalks his way back towards Jackknife and Bushido.

"Skywarp got a way from me, with his prize!  I'm sorry."

He looks defeated and holds himself slumped over.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2004)

Phoenix makes his way over as well.  "I don't think he even noticed you.  I'm the one who scared him without taking him out."  Says the dejected sniper.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Stickshift looks around at the devastated remains of the base.  These structures will built far too weak to withstand the conflict that had occured here.

"I do not think the humans will be happy about what has happened here.  Should we try to explain, or just leave to prevent any hostilities?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 9, 2004)

"If we leave it will be bad for our reputation. However I do not believe it would be wise to leave Impact in the hands of the humans, he has significant destructive capability. I believe your course of action is wise. "


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Stickshift shrugs, an amazing mechanical process to watch, and turns to face Bushido.

"I doubt the humans have much capability to harm us, so we could leave just one of us here to explain.  That would allow Jackknife and I to remove Impact from where the remains could do us any harm, while still allowing us to explain our actions to the human.  A single, smaller autobot would also be much more likely to get away without harming any of the humans."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

At this time, with the commotion of battle gone, tiny human eyes begin to appear, scanning the situation, completely in awe of the huge robotic forms they see before them.  Spike and Sparkplug come running out of their hiding places.

"OH MY GOD!" Shouts the teenager. "That was incredible!  You showed those Decepti-scum who's boss!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife notes the destruction of the base but turns as the humans runs towards them, “Maybe Sparkplug and Spike can help us one more time in dealing with the humans…  To be honest I see nothing to lose by explaining our presence here on their world, they deserve that much at least.”


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

"Of course we'll help, won't we, dad?" Spike answers quickly, smiling at his father as he asks.

Sparkplug smiles and nods.  "Of course."  The mechanic turns around and looks at the many eyes staring out at the giant robots.  "They wont hurt you, you're perfectly safe."  He says, indicating the towering Autobots. 

A few hesitent moments pass as slowly, several humans begin to emerge from their hiding places.  Once things seem safe, the area before the Autobots is filled with dozens of humans.

"What are you?" One asks.
"How did you get here?" Asks another.
"Where did you come from? Still another asks. 

Question after question flows from the curious humans, flooding your audio receptors with a gentle hum of busy voices, as if a line of ants could suddenly speak to you and all speak at one time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Phoenix looks to Jack Knife,  "You want me to field thier questions, boss?  I know  your not much for conversation."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife’s vocal synthesizers carry his appreciation, “Yes, Phoenix please do...  I'm going to look at Impact's remains to see what's salvageable.”

With that he turns and heads back to the wreck that is Impact…


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"No problem boss",Phoenix says.  Before turning back to the questioners "In order, the ansewers to your questions, are We are autobots."  He momentarily turns into a car at this point.  The jets were Decepticons.  We were in the middle of a civil war, that unfortunately appears to have followed us here.  Two we got here in the Ark, our ship, the Decepticons followed us in there own ship.  Which I believe you discovered in the Antartic?  As for where we are from, our home planet's is name Cybertron."  Phoenix continues to ansewer thier questions in friendly manner, while not giving out what a soldier would consider classified information.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

For the most part, the humans seem inquisitive and awed by the gigantic Autobots.  But it soon becomes apparent who the "leaders" are among the humans as questions soon surface such as "What are your intentions here?" and other things that are decidedly pointed.  

Phoenix, go ahead and roll two “Interaction” rolls; the first as a diplomacy roll to A) make a peaceable show for the humans and B) not to give away anything important… obvious things you wont say that are “restricted” but an observant person will be able to know when they are not getting the whole truth.  (You’ll have a +5 on this due to the robotic face that has not “expressions” that are recognizable by humans. 

The second roll for Interaction is a sense motive type of roll, and everyone should make this roll for me as well.

(Interaction can be used unskilled… Just post what you rolled.  )

Jackknife, give me a roll for any “build/repair” skills that you might have as you examine Impact.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Phoenix*

OOC:
Interaction rolls: diplomacy  

Hide info 



Sense motive


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

OOC - Bushido Sense Motive: ((9 roll + 7 Interact) 16


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

Phoenix:



Spoiler



(Interaction: Diplomacy) As you speak, you get the feeling that the awe the humans feel is due to their amazement at what you are.  Much like Spike, these people have never seen anything like you, just as you have never seen anything like them. You feel confident that you didn't upset or anger any of them with what you had to say.
(Interaction: Hide Info) Several of the questions asked of you were the typical kinds of questions made by different beings upon making first contact.  You answer them as best as you can without lying, but certainly without giving up any Autobot secrets or information that these humans do not need to know about your race.  While the questions by the leaders of the humans were harder to deflect, you feel confident enough that you did not let slip any information that a cunning mind could put together and gather significant facts from.
(Interaction: Sense Motive):  As friendly and cordial as you were, you still get the feeling that the "leaders" of the humans simply don't trust you.  You remember Sparkplug's words earlier today in the Ark; "_But, people on Earth are kind of suspicious of things they don't understand. And if there are bad versions of you running around, I'm betting most of us wont be able to tell the difference between you_."  You believe that these leaders, these men of responsibility, do not trust you, possibly even believe that you arrived here on Earth for to simply conquer it. Their questions were specifically geared to get a handle on the offensive capabilities of the Autobots.  At one point, you even felt that one particualar human, a rather stout man when compared to Sparkplug (who is much more stout than his son, Spike) with odd markings on his face that your database describes to you as a Mustache, asked where the Autobots were making their home here on Earth.  This one question you were not able to deflect and felt inclined to dodge it altogether.  You noted that the man realized that you were intentionally hiding this information from him but that he also tried to hide his displeasure by not forcing the matter, in hopes, presumably, that he did not let you know that he did not want the Autobots anywhere near his planet.



((OOC:  Nice die roller.  However, it is not needed.  If I ask for you to roll dice for me, you can do a die roller or just roll it yourself and post it.  I'll trust you.  From time to time, I'll just ask you guys to roll up some rolls, other times I'll do it myself. A good rule of thumb is the stuff that yeilds RP results I'll generally have you roll.  Stuff like combat (and especially where several rolls are needed to yeild a single result) I'll generally roll.  Sometimes I might say "You *need  * to *MAKE* a fortitude save, XXX player." then that means you might want to even cheat when you make the roll because dire things could happen to you if you fail.  It would just be our little secret )


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

Bushido:  



Spoiler



As Phoenix speaks with the humans, you notice a real difference in the questions asked once the "guys in charge" arrive on the scene.  The men are definately not as enamored with you as the "regular" guys are and in fact, you get the feeling that they are very suspicious of you, asking thinly veiled questions about the offensive power of the Autobots, your base of operations on Earth and the like.  You feel proud of Phoenix who answers their questions without giving away crucial information.  
(spot check: 14 (1d20) + 7 (perception) = 21):  Being smaller than your Autobot brothers, you notice one of the "grumpier" humans, a rather stout fellow, roughly twice the width of Sparkplug who has a odd brown stripe under his nose, a stripe that your updated database tells you is a "mustache", leans over to one of the guys he has authority over and seems to speak into the other's audio receptor.  (Listen check: 2 (1d20) +7 (perception) = 9):  Try as you might, you cannot hear what was said.  But a second later, the underling slowly fades toward the back of the gathering of humans and, with a brisk walk, heads into the southern warehouse.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2004)

OOC: Yeah, I figured not telling where the ark was, would be a problem.  But I also realized, that was probably #1 on the list, Jack Knife wouldn't want bandied about.  What's a soldier to do?  :\


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 11, 2004)

Bushido will attempt to subtly move himself so that he has a clear view of the southern warehouse and any windows or doorways it possesses, if he deems it is possibly without arousing suspicion.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2004)

Stickshift stands around watching all of the humans swarm around the base firing off questions.  He stands still, worried about squashing one of the curious.  He doesn't say much, and barely even follows the question.

[ooc - I'm not going to bother with the sense motive interaction.  Stickshift remains oblivious]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Wow, I got to stop sleeping at night...  I wake up every morning to a number of posts...  

Anyhow the rolls...
Intreaction (Sense Motive); I rolled a 18 + 6 = 24
Repair, Simple; I rolled a 15 +8 = 23 

Wow... I don't think I've ever used that dice before...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

As Phoenix speaks with the humans and Stickshift worries about hurting one of the frail creatures, Bushido moves slightly to a point where he can gaze through a window on the southern warehouse.

Bushido:  



Spoiler



You see the specific human unit enter the warehouse and make his way past the equipment and crates to an object mounted on the wall that your database tells you is a “telephone” where he “dials” a number.  (You wonder why they call it “Dialing” since the definition of the word doesn’t seem to match the meaning.  He was punching in a number code on a number pad, not “dialing” anything.  Oh well… this primitive language, English)  a few seconds later and you can see his mouth moving, obviously talking to someone at the other end.  Is there anything you want to try to do before this fellow ends his conversation on the phone?



Jackknife:  



Spoiler



(Interaction: Sense Motive):  As friendly and cordial as Phoenix was, you still get the feeling that the "leaders" of the humans simply don't trust you.  You remember Sparkplug's words earlier today in the Ark; "*But, people on Earth are kind of suspicious of things they don't understand. And if there are bad versions of you running around, I'm betting most of us wont be able to tell the difference between you*."  You believe that these leaders, these men of responsibility, do not trust you, possibly even believe that you arrived here on Earth to simply conquer it. Their questions were specifically geared to get a handle on the offensive capabilities of the Autobots.  At one point, you even felt that one particular human, a rather stout man when compared to Sparkplug (who is much more stout than his son, Spike) with odd markings on his face that your database describes to you as a Mustache, asked where the Autobots were making their home here on Earth.  This one question Phoenix was not able to deflect and seemed to basically ignore it.  You noted that the man realized that Phoenix were intentionally hiding this information from him but that he also tried to hide his displeasure by not forcing the matter, in hopes, presumably, that he did not let you know that he did not want the Autobots anywhere near his planet.
Worse still, you saw the use of power in this particular human as he issued an order to another who then withdrew from the situation and moved toward the southern warehouse.  (Spot Check = 17 (1d20) + 6 (Senses) = 23) You notice that Bushido takes a half step back and appears to be looking into one of the “windows” of the warehouse, probably also noticing the man going in there and is now watching him at what ever he is doing.  Bushido, being MUCH smaller than you, is definitely less obtrusive doing this.  You would have to actually bend down to peer in the window and that would not be wise.  So you give your attention back to the humans.  
Through it all, you determined that there were 5 humans that had authority.  Kind of awkward, you thought, but not knowing their system, you can’t judge it harshly.  Still, of the five, only one seemed to have positive feelings toward you and his questions seemed to lead Phoenix to give answers that made the Autobots look good instead of trying to find out about your power.
Going now to look at Impact, you see that much of his circuitry has overloaded, causing a Positronic Personality Core shutdown, maybe even blowing it out.  (That is something Ratchet would have to determine, though)  But, even with the damage, there is over a mile of undamaged circuitry that could probably be used.  
Impact is one of the most dangerous Decepticons.  You know that when he hit you, you had gotten lucky that he was not going full speed.  You doubt that even with your toughness that you could have survived his full impact.  You’ve seen better Autobots than you shattered by him while his Structural Integrity booster brings him through the destruction.



“How can we contact you?” The stout man asks at the end of the question and answer session, “There is much that needs to be discussed regarding this situation.  For now, we’ll forgive the issue of National Security in which you have come onto these premises without proper authorization.”

Each of you watches the man shovel a pile of manure as he brings up the “national security” thing.  He knows that he couldn’t take you into custody without your allowing it and wants to avoid possibly making you angry.  You can tell that “letting you go” really grates him the wrong way but that he feels he has no choice.  

During the entire conversation, you feel the Nanobots going to work inside of you, repairing damage.  Having utilized your forms in combat, your analysis systems have begun making improvements as well as rewriting your combat codes for more specific adjustments based on the performance of your systems.  ((OOC:  Your bodies have been able to identify and adapt to the new form.  Each of you may level up to level 4.  Make updates in the Rogues gallery and please post in the OOC thread what specific changes were made.  As for the hit die roll… max it!))


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2004)

Stickshift ignores the officious human for the most part, but the comment about contacting them later does spark something in his memory banks.  He reaches over to tap Jackknife on the shoulder with one gigantic, metallic finger.  The results noise is quite loud, despite Stickshift's attempts at subtlety.

"Wheeljack."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Having watched long enough Jackknife breaks in to answer the pushy human’s questions, “Good, we are quite glad to have your forgiveness… but for now it’s probably best if we contact you…  What would be the best possible way to do that?”

While he waits for a reply his optical sensors look upon his team, but they focus on Bushido, wondering if he detected a threat in the area.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2004)

It is obvious that the stout human doesn't like Jackknife's last statement but doesn't force the point.  "It seems you know Mr. Witwicky.  Send any correspondence through him to me, Rear Admiral Jackson Slade."   He turns to his crew and orders them back to work.  To the man, they scatter and take up the individual assignments from before the Decepticon attack.  

------------------------------((OOC))------------------------------​
I'm assuming the group is leaving the naval yard now.  On the road back, you can talk... but at the least, everyone give me a Senses check (spot).


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2004)

As they journey back Bushido will speak

"One of the humans used a communication device at the behest of the Rear Admiral, I suspect he may be having us monitored or followerd. "

Spot = 21


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2004)

Bushido:  



Spoiler



As you speak, you notice a flying machine that your database tells you is a Helicopter.  You are not sure, but it give you an odd feeling in your circuits.  You'll keep your eye on it for now.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2004)

Stickshift follows the others back to the base, carrying Spike and Sparkplug safely inside.

"I would not be surprised if they kept an eye on us.  This can't be a normal day for them, and they don't know us.  In time we will prove ourselves, and they will see that we don't mean any harm."

[ooc- senses +4]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Senses (spot) roll 17+7=24


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 17, 2004)

Phoenix: 



Spoiler



You notice flying machine in the air that your database tells you is a helicopter.  You see the helicopter turn on the  same vector as you and seems to pace you and your friends from about a quarter of a mile away.



Stickshift: 



Spoiler



Roll 5 +4 = 9.  Man, those things are pretty and peaceful... the Database calls them "Trees".


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2004)

*Phoenix*

_Wish I had Jack Knife's tight beam, right about now._  "Heads up people, eye in the sky.  Should we try to lose them boss?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

_Well that solves the problem of whether or not to possibly alert our pursuers._

"It is my recommendation not to continue back at the present."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 17, 2004)

OOC: I know.  I just didn't see a way around it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2004)

OOC: Yeah I know. . I was trying to work out alternative actions but couldn't think of any.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 17, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*









*OOC:*


 Don't look to me for any bright ideas...  There is no way to avoid detection if the US military wants to follow us at least in the modern world.  Then again not sure what time frame we are playing in… 







Roaring down the highway in his alternate form Jackknife continues down the road normal as he speaks towards his companions, "Stickshift, ask Sparkplug if he has any idea on their ability to track our movements."









*OOC:*


 Also...  please don't feel the need to wait on my posts, their way to infrequent right now and I don't want to hold up the game.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 17, 2004)

Stickshift has the other Autobot's patched into internal speakers so that Sparkplug and Spike can follow along.

"So, any thoughts Sparkplug?  Will we be able to lose them?  Or would that just make them angry?"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2004)

"I guess that depends on if they have a satalite pointed this way or not."  Sparkplug says in an unsure way.    You understand the ability to track things from orbit very well, but wonder how advanced the humans' ability to do so is.  Taking Sparkplug's statement, you each think that their coverage with satalites is not total and there is a good chance that this place, so filled with trees and only a naval yard, is probably not a high priority to satalite surveillance.  As well, you know that Sparkplug is not a military person himself and the level of military information he has is probably a good deal behind what is true.  

So, you judge that you have a pretty good chance of not being seen at the moment by satalite but once you are caught on satalite, it will be very difficult to lose.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"Wait uh minute, naval yard, that means water!  We can do something I'm sure they won't suspect.  Drive into the ocean and come out wherever we like.  It seems most vehicles on this planet are limited to one mode of travel."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

The praise is apparent in Jackknife’s voice, “An ingenious idea Phoenix!”  If no one has any better ideas I suggest we make a turn for the ocean and after sometime we can resurface and journey back to the Ark.”


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 21, 2004)

"I think they made us.  Says the navigator.  

"How?  They've not made any evasive maneuvers.  In all these trees, its a pretty common attempt.  Not that it works when I'm flying." Replies the pilot.  "Where's this road go, anyway?"

The navigator is examining a map.  "Back to the ocean.  Maybe they have a hidden cave or something along the cliffs." 

They watch as the three automobiles drive out onto the beach and into the water.

"Must be an underwater base."  Says the pilot.

"I'm calling in for some underwater recon... are you sure they didn't make us?"  The navigator replies.

"It's possible, but I doubt it."

---------------------------------------------------------------------​
An hour and a half later, back at the ark...


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2004)

Stickshift lets out the two humans and then transforms, dripping water onto the floor of the ark.

"Well, now we are here, what do we do?"

He calls out for the others.

"Wheeljack, Ratchett!  We're back, and we brought something for you."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 22, 2004)

Wheeljax and Ratchet meet you a moment later.

"Good to have you back." Wheeljax says after seeing that everyone has returned.

"Is everyone well?" Ratchet says, a note of worry in his voice.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 23, 2004)

Stickshift pokes at some of the laser scoring he received from Skywarp and shrugs.

"We are alright for the most part.  But I am sad to say that the same cannot be said of Impact."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Having finished transforming, in which Jackknife had unceremonious drops the remains of Impact on the floor, Jackknife speaks quickly towards Stickshift, “Don’t be to sorry as their wouldn’t be to much remorse if the roles where reversed.”

“Wheeljax, what’s our latest status report?”


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2004)

Stickshift gives Jackknife a stunned look for a moment, his mouth hinges opening and closing soundlessly.  Finally he mutters to himself.

"Note:  Ask Wheeljack to install a sarcasm chip into Jackknife."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"The other sad thing is our friends were right about the natives.  Thier leaders are suspicious and they tried to have us followed."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 25, 2004)

Ratchet steps up to check out each of the returning Autobots.  Wheeljax looks down at the energonless body of Impact.  "If he no longer functions, we might be able to use some of his Positronic Personality Core to help some of our boys. In my opinion, we need to first create a back up core for Ratchet as he is currently using his master core... and that is dangerous."  Wheeljax says.  Teletran 1 has so far located 4 unknown deposits of Diamond.  I've placed the general scan on secondary priority and set Teletran 1 on full scan of those four deposits.  I've asked Ratchet to focus on activating Brawn next.  We'll need his demolition skills to mine those diamond deposits.  Brawn should be up and about in an hour or two."

Ratchet produces a hyper-spanner and makes a quick adjustment on Jackknife's shoulder actuator then turns his attention to Impact.  "Looks like a full feedback overload on Impact's Core... I hate to say it, but I'm glad this one wont be coming back around.  I've seen him obliterate too many good Autobots."

"Can you use the core?"  Asks the inventor.

Oh yes.  I'll be able to salvage a good deal of it, I believe.  But I'll have to get in there and have a close up look." And with that, Ratchet transforms and hoists the fallen Decepticon into his cargo hold and drives off toward his hospital lab.

Wheeljax turns back to the rest of you.  "I've managed to crack some of the earthling encryption frequencies.  They're not too complex, really... shouldn't take me too long to be able to access most all of their communication systems.  Anyway, that stunt you pulled going into the ocean worked great.  They seem to think that our base is in an underwater cave along those cliffs.  They've called in for divers to check it out."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2004)

Stickshift looks around at the inside of the Ark.

"I guess we can relax until Brawn is up and about then.  How far away are these diamond deposits anyways?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 1, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife watches ratchet drive off with the remains of Impact before turning back to Wheeljax, “Good job on the communications, that will help make it easier for us to help them…  Also make sure that Ratchet is restore first.  Is their any update on Prime?”

Jackknife nods his head at Stickshift’s question obviously interested in the answer to it.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 2, 2004)

"The principal diamond deposits are located in a region called the Andes Mountains in South America along the border of the countries Peru and Brazil.  The area is pretty secluded and if we are lucky, we might be able to do the work undetected."  Answers Wheeljax.  

"As for Optimus Prime... As you know, he was hurt pretty badly.  His circutry is much more complex and advanced than you or I thanks to the rebuilding and upgrades that Alpha Trion added to him when he was originally known as Orion Pax.  Ratchet can fix him, but the damage is extensive and covers many of those upgrades.  We're going to have to use some of the Ark's equipment to repair Optimus... but if we do that, the Ark will never be able to fly again.  

"I'm sure that Impact's generous contribution will help greatly in getting Optimus functional again.  But, it looks like it might come down to the Ark or Prime.  On the one hand, if we can get the Ark repaired, we can return to Cybertron where we could easily repair Optimus, but then, we'd be without his leadership.  On the other, we'd get Optimus back, but possibly never be able to return to Cybertron.  As Second in command, Jackknife, what do you say?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Phoenix listens quietly, to hear Jack Knife's responce, not enving him the decision.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

The decision isn’t an easy one for Jackknife and his hesitation in answer it makes it rather evident, “And what’s the status of the Ark?  Can we takeoff if we wanted too?”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 3, 2004)

Wheeljax things for a moment.  "I could probably have the Ark ready to launch in a couple of Earth weeks with 10 tons of titanium... 100 if we wanted to press it down to proper cybertronian metal strength... It isn't nearly as damaged as Prime is.  Or, at least, the key systems arn't.  Prime has damage to his Positronic Personality Core and that damage alone puts us in for a long haul getting him repaired here with such limited technology available.  Not that we couldn't do it, of course."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife’s tone suggests he doesn’t like his own decision, “Then our friend will have to wait…  Anything else of note I need to know about?”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 4, 2004)

Wheeljax stares for a moment before speaking again.  "I'll get started on the Ark repairs."   He says and turns to walk away.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"It was a harsh but necassary decision.  We will be lucky to get enough metal for the ark, much less what Wheel Jack says we need for Prime.  

Any orders while we wait for the others to come online boss?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

"No none.  Just be ready to leave when the time comes..."

That said the mammoth robot wanders off to be alone...


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 4, 2004)

Impatient to be off again, Stickshift wanders around the ark restlessly for a little bit before settling down at a computer terminal and scanning the human transmissions for a little bit.

". . . don't have a cow?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 4, 2004)

Bushido nods at Jackknife's decision before beginning to practise his weapon drills.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2004)

"Just one more twist and.... there." Says Ratchet to himself as he makes a final adjustment to Brawn's Positronic Reception Modulator and closes the access panel, which activates a transformation that naturally secures the vulnerable area.  Brawn sits up, rubbing his head.

*"How long have I been out, Doc?"* The smaller sized transformer with unbelieveable strength says.

"Not much less than the rest of us, Brawn." Ratchet begins as he tells the Autobot of the recent happenings.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Stickshift sits at the primary interface device for Teletran 1, monitoring various human transmissions.  He notes that humans have an obsession with entertainment features.  At first, he was amazed by the seemingly limitless and oddly arranged "historical recordings" that didn't even begin to make sense in any kind of format... but after crossreferencing the information with his newly uploaded database, he was able to determine which transmissions were purely for entertainment.  

He'd also discovered something quite interesting... music.  Oddly melodic rythems and notes played together in specific patterns to produce a wave of sound that was sometimes pleasing to the audio receptors... though, some of the things that passed for "music" he had to wonder about.  

A light flashed on the touch panel of the great computer.  Data streamed across the screen.  Apparently, Wheeljax had programmed Teletran 1 to search for key words in human transmissions... and apparently had already filtered the human entertainment transmission... like "Giant Robot".  A transmission had been made that brought up a redflag.  Stickshift read the transmission.

Stickshift: 



Spoiler



You read the transmission data and discover that starting a few years back, a group of strange fables or tall tales sprung up out of the western Brazil area about gigantic insects.  The validity of such reports is often questioned and blown off by the human population.  Today on a news report, a small leer jet crashed, apparently from some kind of attack originating from the ground in the Andes Mountains.  A rescue team was dispatched.  When the rescue helecopter came under attack, this message was recorded.  

"kkkrrkkzzzkkk...day, Mayday.  This is chopper alpha one niner.  kkkkkkrrrrkkkchhchchc... some kind of giant robot grasshopper AAAAAAAGGGHHH! *Loud crashing sounds* MAYDAY MAYDAY WE'RE GOING DOWN!!!"

This disturbing message is made that much more suspicious when you remember that the Andes Mountains is where the deposit of Diamonds that you were going to mine was located.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
As Bushido goes through is weapons drills a familiar voice shakes him from his training.

*"Hey Bushido, old friend.  Long time, no see."* Brawn chuckles at the strange human phrase as he walks up to the Autobot Energon Sword.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2004)

Stickshift quickly references the biological index on the planet to define "grasshopper" and then turns his head to face the others.

"Hey you guys, you'd better come hear this."

Then he swivels back again.

"Teletran, would non-vehicle transformation modes be within the realms of technology available to the Decepticons?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Impatient to be off again, Stickshift wanders around the ark restlessly for a little bit before settling down at a computer terminal and scanning the human transmissions for a little bit.
> 
> ". . . don't have a cow?"




I believe from the context, he means a core overload.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

The distant Jackknife comes at Stickshift’s summoning, “Yes, what is it Stickshift?”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Teletran, would non-vehicle transformation modes be within the realms of technology available to the Decepticons?"



"Decepticon technology will seek out the most appropriate forms for any given Transformer with relationship to it's current secondary form.  Addapting a secondary form to insectiod lifeforms is well within the norm of Decepticon technology." Replies Teletran 1.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"I wonder what thier source of information is?  We always seems to be a step behind."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2004)

Stickshift gestures at the screen when Jackknife enters.

"Teletran picked up a human transmision that could very well indicate the Decepticons are going after one of the diamond deposits that Teletran noted.  It doesn't take much for them to get ahead of us Phoenix, if they jump on the first lead that they get."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

“Most distressing though not a surprise…  The question remains do we comment to stopping them or do we monitor them and go after our own supply of materials…  Opinions?”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 8, 2004)

Brawn looks up at the others and says, *"We can't leave the humans to those Decepti-creeps, Jackknife!"*

Wheeljax is out of the room, supposedly working on repairs to the Ark.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"I agree with Brawn, boss.  Otherwise we are no better than the deceptibums."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 9, 2004)

Bushido finishes his weapons drill and bows to Brawn before turning to Jackknife.

"Greetings, Brawn. It would be dishonourable to leave the humans to the Decipticons, I will not remain here while they do the very things that caused me to leave them."


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 9, 2004)

Stickshift slams one mighty metalic fist into the opposite palm.

"So, what're we waiting for?  Let's go get 'em!"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 10, 2004)

((OOC: This is assuming that Jackknife goes with the opinions of the others))

Several hours later  ((How'd they get there?  Who knows... but they managed to get anywhere in the world pretty easily in the cartoon so why not use that same convention here)) the Autobots roll up to a small town at the end of a long dirt road.  In the background are the tall, dark and foreboding mountains of the Andes.  The town is in Peru and several of the small children stop their play to look at the autobot vehicles as they come to a hault.  One of the human children runs up to Jackknife, the lead in the line.  He touches the shinning chrome bumper in awe.

((OOC: Btw, who is coming along? I assume Jackknife, Brawn, Phoenix, Stickshift and Bushido.  But let me know))


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 10, 2004)

OOC: Phoenix turn down the call of the open road?  You jest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*









*OOC:*


 Yes Jackknife would go with their opinions...  Though to really win a war one must be proactive and not reactive.  As for who came, I would go with your list, though I would be curious to know rather or not are human guide came with us. 







The journey had been long and it surprising to Jackknife in that the roads, this planets primary mode of travel, could differ so much between where the Ark lay and here, but he quickly pushed the thoughts aside as the young human touched him.









*OOC:*


 Sort of waiting to know if we have spike and/or sparkplug to deal with the human child…  Its probably best if we operate incognito for as long as possible.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 11, 2004)

((OOC:  Up to you if you want to bring them or not.  They want to go and do what ever they can but it is the Autobot's call.  (Which is one reason I asked who went) ))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC:  Up to you if you want to bring them or not.  They want to go and do what ever they can but it is the Autobot's call.  (Which is one reason I asked who went) ))












*OOC:*


 Okay, sense I'm not feeling very responsible at the moment they can come along...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 11, 2004)

"Do you want us to talk to them, Jackknife?" Spike says, eagerly.

"If there is someone here who speaks English, son." Replies Sparkplug.

Brawn radios the rest of the Autobots.  *"Should we just keep going or try to talk to them, boss?"*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*









*OOC:*


 You know I really hate being the defector leader…  I want others to post and enjoy this game also…  SO please post…  In case like this would it would be the leaders decision I’m quite happy to hear peoples opinions IC or in the OOC thread. 







“Undecided Brawn, how close are we to the location in question?”









*OOC:*


 If they don’t speak English I’m I safe to assume that the Autobots could still talk to them or are they programmed to speak on English?


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 12, 2004)

((OOC:  The all of the known languages of the planet have been downloaded into your databases.  As for location... you are at least 12 miles from the location of the diamond cashe.  It is probably 5 to 10 miles to the approximated location where the rescue chopper was "shot" down.))

*"According to Wheeljax's coordinates, it should be about 2 Cybertronian clicks from here." * replies Brawn over the short wave radio.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 12, 2004)

Stickshift rumbles his engine slightly and transmits to the other autobots.

"We can't stick around too long or else the kid is likely to notice that most of us are driving ourselves.  I think we should get going.  You can visit your fanclub later, Jackknife.  *After* we deal with the decepticons!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Not one for wasted conversation Jackknife revs his engine in the hopes of getting the kids to scamper out of the way.  Once clear he once again leads as they set out for the cause of the disturbance.









*OOC:*


 If no one has any objections I'm all for checking out where the helicopters went down.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"After you boss.  I can't reallly open up on what this country calls a road."  Phoenix says with some annoyance.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2004)

The Autobots slowly roll past the children who cheer as they speed off again down the road, running after the cars to the edge of town.  The road gets considerably rougher as it winds through an ever thickening forest.  After a few Earth miles, the sun is lost to normal light wave due to the thick canopy of the rainforest.  The road narrows more and becomes more overgrown and rugged so that Phoenix wonders if he ought to just transform and go it on foot, thinking he might be able to move faster that way.

But soon, Stickshift radios everyone.  "Hey boss," He says, "I'm picking up something on IR at 2 O'Clock." ((Spot check: Natural 20 +4 Senses))  The caravan pulls to a stop and looks to where Stickshift indicated.  

"What is it?" Asks Spike, unable to see in the infra-red spectrum.  

"Looks like something 50 meters ahead was burning."  Answers Jackknife.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 16, 2004)

((Hmm... well... I guess no one wanted to RP it, not that there was a whole lot to say ))


Transforming into their primary forms, the Autobots start into the thick forest, now far too dense for travel in vehicle mode.  Stickshift carries the two humans as Phoenix takes point.  Winding between large trees, tall enough even to cover Jackknife’s head under the canopy, they eventually emerge into a fire-cleared area.  About 20 meters across, the clearing showcases the remains of what appears to be a human helicopter.  Its fuel source apparently had exploded causing the fire that burned the small clearing and charred the remains of the human aircraft.  The ground is mucky and ashen, revealing a quick rain quenched the flames before the damage got too extensive.

Strangely, the rains extinguished the flames, yet the metal (that still remains) is still warm.  This is exceedingly strange considering the helicopter crashed over 30 hours ago.  As well, considering the relatively small fire burn, the rains came about that same time, putting out the fire before it got large.  As well, the soak in the ground suggests a recent rain or that the rain lasted for a while… and yet, the metal is still warm.

((OOC: Everyone make spot (sense) checks and any other checks that you would like to make based on your skills and actions. (perhaps a second spot check while investigating something specific.) ))


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 16, 2004)

Bushido draws his energy katana, and walks to the edge of the clearing carefully combing the area for anything resembling recent tracks or indentations from the backward force of the leap into the air flying decepticon's seem to favour, working his way inward as he goes.

(General Spot check = 16, carefully examining the area check =  27)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 16, 2004)

Bushido: 



Spoiler



You don't notice anything out of the ordinary at first.  But looking around the area, working your way to the middle.  Passing the wreckage, you find a deep impression in the ground.  The "sides" have collapsed in due to the soft mud but it has to be some kind of footprint.  It would have to be something heavy, heavier than any known creature from this part of the world, something more on par with an elephant.  Upon closer inspection, you can make out several more of these "tracks" that you didn't notice at first because of the softness in the ground.  What ever it was came into the clearing from the south, came up to the wreckage, then left again heading mostly south, but slightly west.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Knowing the moment that he leaves the cover of the canopy that any chance of surprise on their part is gone Jackknife settles for scanning the clearing from afar. 









*OOC:*


 Senses: +7


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 16, 2004)

Stickshift sets Spike and Sparkplug down on the ground in the clearing when they reach the crash site.

"Stay back for a moment, you two."

Then he takes a few tentative steps towards the helicopter, looking over the wreck.

[ooc - senses +4]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Phoenix does a general scan of the area with his infrared sensors 26.

Before doing a more thorough exam of the chopper 8, which for some reason he blows spectacularely.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2004)

Jackknife: 



Spoiler



(1d20+7= 12… sorry  BTW, when I ask for a roll, you can roll it yourself if you like.  Don’t have to, but you can )  Apart from the burn marks and the cleared area, not much else is known to you.  When Bushido steps out into the clearing you start to say something but realize that it is already too late.  So you begin scanning the area and sky for any hint of an aggressor that might try to attack or simply to spy.



Stickshift: 



Spoiler



(1d20+4 = 15.  BTW, when I ask for a roll, you can roll it yourself if you like.  Don’t have to, but you can )  The metal is still warm but you can’t determine why.  It shouldn’t be.  From the burn markings around the clearing, it appears that the fire started from an explosion after the helicopter hit the ground.  Strangely enough, while much of the metal seems to have been “blown out” consistently with fuel exploding, much of it seems to have melted and warps inward, which is not consistent.  Could the fire have burned so hot that it started melting the metals?  Certainly Earth metals could not withstand the same kinds of temperatures as Cybertron metals.



Phoenix: 



Spoiler



Searching in infra-red reveals little else other than the oddity of the metal on the helicopter still being warm.  Switching off the infra-red, you look around the edges of clearing and notice that there are a couple of strange breaks in the tall, thin trees some 5 to 10 meters up from the ground.  You are certain that at least two different sized things went through the forest from the wreckage to the South Southwest.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"Well boss, it looks like the "grasshopper" had help.  Also when they left, they went to the south,southwest.  It still troubles me that the chopper is still hot.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 19, 2004)

*"Still hot?"* Asks Brawn, *"I remember a Decepti-bum that could hyper-aggitate metals.  He could even melt through Cybertronian metal with some effort.  Think it could him?  I don't remember who he was."*

((OOC:  Make an Intelligence check.  Everyone who has KS: Warfare can add *half* of the total bonus to the roll.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2004)

*OOC:*


 That would be a +2 for skills and another +2 Int = +4 or a +3 for half of the total skill.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackknife: 



Spoiler



((1d20+3 = 21.  You remember now a new kind of transformer back on cybertron.  It was a strange transformer that was able to ingest solid material and convert it into the energon needed to survive, much in the way humans on Earth eat.  They took on a kind of parasite form and one of them, you remember, did indeed have the ability to hyper-aggitate metal and the effects could last very long depending on how strong the metal was.  But his name also escapes you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2004)

*Phoenix*

OOC: That's +4 for skill, and +2 int.  Roll of 11, you provide the total.  Like BS I'm confused if you meant half skill or half total bonus.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 19, 2004)

Having established that the superheated metal is some decepticon tactic rather than a sign of imminent danger, Stickshift begins prowling around the entire clearing, searching for any signs of Decepticons.

[ooc - sense +4 : 1d20+4 = (10) + 4 = 14]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 20, 2004)

Bushido nods in thought

"Yes, it would seem this decepticon is very dense as well, he exerts amazing pressure on the ground, he should at the least be fairly simple to track, unless he flies like most of the others. "


Roll = 12
Knowledge Warfare = 7 ranks + 2 int = +9
Int Mod = +2

Like the others I am unsure what you mean so those are the numbers.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 22, 2004)

((OOC Sorry for the confusion, guys   Not sure if it is fortune, but no one else broke 20 for the roll except for Jackknife, so it is kind of a wash anyway ))

After each Autobot examines the area and looks to each other to explore their findings, the two humans suddenly yelp as they fall to the ground.  

"EARTHQUAKE!" Sparkplug shouts as they topple over.  None of the Autobots feels the movement that an Earthquake should cause.  

*"That's not an Earthquake, something's burrowing up from the ground!"* growls Brawn as he steps over to the humans to protect them.

Suddenly the ground bursts open and 10 mechanized insect looking robots spring out of the ground.  Five appear to be beetles, five appear to be grasshoppers.  

*"We recognizzze you!"*  Hisses the five grasshoppers in unison.  *"Better report thisss!"* They hiss again and two of the beetles leap back into the hold as the other 8 insecticons leap at you.

((OOC:---------------------------------------------------------------------:OOC))​
Thanks to the humans falling, you are not surprised by the insecticon attack.
Initiative order
Stickshift
Kickback 1
Kickback 2
Phoenix
Shrapnel 1
Kickback 3
Jackknife
Bushido
Shrapnel 2
Kickback 4
Shrapnel 3
Brawn
Kickback 5

As before, post what you wish to do and I'll do a summery thread.  If your action comes after someone elses, you can "change" your action when you see what they do.  If you chose to hold, I'll write the summary for the round and your action can come after that... everyone can't hold 

Good luck


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 22, 2004)

OOO look what I found


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 22, 2004)

Stickshift grumbles at the new arrivals and clenches his fists.

"I guess we found what we were looking for boys.  Now, let's dissassemble these annoying little insects!"

He raises one huge fist and pounds towards the nearest bug ready to slam into it.

[ooc - charge and attack . . +8 attack, 2d8+6 dmg]


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 24, 2004)

Stickshift rushes forward as the robotic insects leap from the hole in the ground.  He moves more quickly than he appears, given his size, and he brings a huge fist across the frame of an insecticon.  The tiny robot (compared to Stickshift) rockets away from Stickshift and crashes into a nearby tree and flops uncerimoniously to the ground.  As the insecticon struggles to get to his feet, a large crack in his chassis can be seen and energon and smoke pour out from within.

Two of the robotic grasshoppers dive at Jackknife, trying to swarm the enormous Autobot.  They bite at him as he shakes them off, flipping them harmlessly away from him.

((OOC:----------------------------------------------------------------------------:OOC))​
Stickshift: Rolled a natural 20 for a critical.  Critical damage rolled was an 18, Cracked Chassis; damage reduction is halved.  Damage rolled 11 (2d8) +6 = 17 damage.  The half DR is figured in for this attack so that you benefit from the crit on this round.

Kickback 1: Rolled a total of 19 to hit but does only 8 damage, which does not penetrate Jackknife's hull.  Since Kickback 1 through 5 are clones of each other,  your Adaptive Defense will work against all of them, if you chose to use it.

Kickback 2:  Rolled a total of 8, missed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2004)

Bushido watches the Kickbacks attack and decides that Jackknife can handle them without his katana form. He reaches over his shoulder and draws his energy katana, holding it in a two-handed grip, as he charges at Shrapnel 3.

Attack Bonus 19. (12 rolled +5 (Katana) +2 Charge), 21 damage rolled (4d6+4) if it hits. 
+1 dodge bonus allocated against Shrapnel 3.  AC is 17 (18 against Shrapnel 3)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Phoenix sizes up the battle, and fires on one of bugs not engaged in melee.  Breifly looking to Jack Knife he says "gotta admire thier spunk, taking on someone your size, boss."  


OOC: +5/+6 if within pb range 3d10+d8 19-20/x3


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2004)

“Got to admire their spunk, taking on someone your size, boss.” Phoenix says as he lifts his blaster and unloads on one of the insecticons.  A blazing bolt strikes true, piercing the hull of one of the beetle looking transformer.  A tiny stream of smoke pours out of it as it turns toward Phoenix.  Transforming, the first beetle lifts his grenade launcher and fires.  A 30 pound steel ball rockets toward Phoenix then explodes into razor sharp shards of steel.  Not expecting the shrapnel, Phoenix was unable to get completely out of the way and a small amount of metal cuts into his hide.  

The damaged grasshopper transformer gets to his feet and transforms, then steps behind a tree for cover.

------------------------=========((OOC))========------------------------​
Phoenix:  Roll 18 (1d20) +6 = 24 and hits doing 21 (3d10) + 4 (1d8) = 25 Damage minus Shrapnel 1’s DR.  
*Damage*Phoenix suffers 16 damage – 8 (Large DR) = 8 damage.

Shrapnel 1: Rolls a total of 19 and barely hits doing 16 points of damage.

Kickback 3: Suffers Half DR.  Hides behind tree, partial cover, +4 AC.


Up next, Jackknife and Bushido.  (Bushido's actions posted)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

After shrugging off the attacks from the Kickback clones, Jackknife starts calculating their attack strategies as he sets himself to defend further attacks, which come as one of the grasshoppers and one of the beetles also try to swarm him.  Neither are capable of penetrating his hull.

Bushido charges Shrapnel 3, scoring a hit with his energy Katana, slicing into the armor of the small insecticon.  The beetle tries to punch at Bushido but swings wide as the Autobot Sword easily steps back out of range after landing his own attack.

Brawn shouts * “I’m here, Jackknife!”* as he rushes up and tackles the beetle biting on Jackknife’s leg.  The two Transformers tumble to the edge of the clearing where Brawn uses his massive strength to squeeze the insecticon like a constrictor around a white mouse.  * “I’m stronger than I look, ain’t I, bug brain?” *

The last grasshopper leaps onto Phoenix’s back and begins to gnaw at intersecting plates and getting at some of the internal circuitry.  


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​

*Jackknife*: Uses his Adaptive Defense to gain a 19 AC vs. the Kickback clones.

*Bushido*: (to hit and damage rolls done in post) Attacks and damages Shrapnel 3.

*Shrapnel * 2: Attacks Jackknife, rolling a total of 16 and hitting but only doing 8 points of damage, which does not penetrate his armor.  Ends up in a “bear hug” by Brawn at the end of the turn.

*Kickback * 4: Attacks Jackknife, rolling a total of 15 but it does not hit due to Jackknife’s Adaptive Defense.

*Shrapnel * 3: Attacks Bushido, rolling a total of 12 and misses.

*Brawn*: Grapples Shrapnel 2 and uses his strength to squeeze the beetle for a total of 9 points of damage, after DR.

*Kickback * 5: Attacks Phoenix, rolling a total of 20 and hits.  His bite does 6 points damage, after DR.

*Phoenix*: Takes 6 points of damage from Kickback 5

Up next 
Stickshift
Kickback 1 &2
Phoenix

Sorry this took so long, gents.  Life sort of got away from me the last couple of days.  Shouldn’t happen again for a while, we hope


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2004)

Stickshift turns to face the rest of the battle, and notices the bug attatched to Phoenix.  He strides forward, reaching out towards it.

"Hold on, I got this scrap mongrel."


[ooc - what I'd love to do is pick the thing off his back and hurl it into a tree, but I'm not quite sure on the rules for that.  So I suppose I'll settle for grappling it and attempting to remove it from Phoenix.  +5 touch attack, then +14 for grapple checks.]


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 31, 2004)

Stickshift reaches out and grabs the unsuspecting grasshopper robot and, with his massive strength, rips the bug off of Phoenix.  With one motion, the Autobot SUV tosses the insecticon into a tree.  The insecticon crashes through trees and other flora until finally smashing into the ground.

The first two Kickback insecticons continue their attack on Jackknife, but his battle calculation are flawless and both harmlessly miss with their attacks.


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​

Stickshift:  Grabs and throws Kickback 5, doing 8 damage after DR.

Kickback 1 & 2: Attack Jackknife but miss, rolling a total of 12 and 18, respectively.  

Up Next
Phoenix
Shrapnel 1
Kickback 3
Jackknife
Bushido


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2004)

*Phoenix*

Phoenix  nods in thanks to Stickshift, then moves to line up a shot at Shrapnel.

Attack +5/+6 point blank 3d10 +1d8 dmg.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2004)

Bushido watches the others in battle and nods in satisfaction, as he draws back his Katana to strike at Shrapnel 3 again.

"Your weakness springs from your dishonour."

Attack Bonus 21. (16 rolled +5 (Katana) , 24 damage rolled (4d6+4) if it hits. 
+1 dodge bonus allocated against Shrapnel 3. AC is 19 (20 against Shrapnel 3)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2004)

Nodding his thanks to Stickshift, Phoenix takes aim again at the first beetle robot and fires, hitting again with similar effect as before.  The beetle shrieks an unearthly, squealing battle cry as it turns and fires a 30 pound ball of steel.  Knowing the effects, Phoenix again tries to dive for cover but again, isn’t quick enough as shards of jagged metal both penetrate and bounce off of his Cybertronian armored shell.

The Kickback clone hiding behind the tree also levels his blaster at Phoenix and hits, but the blast catches the armor at an angle very fortunate to Phoenix and ricocheted harmlessly away.  

Jackknife looks over the battlefield, seemingly unaware of the three insecticons trying to have him for dinner.  But ever the general, he thinks of his troops first and looks to see how they are doing before choosing his own action.

"Your weakness springs from your dishonour." Bushido proclaims as his lightning swift strike of his sword slashes through the third beetle again.  The cut is true and pure, slashing through the core of the insecticon.  Raw Energon begins to pour out of the beetle and Bushido instantly recognizes the damage that he did to the insecticon’s Energon capacitor.

The second beetle struggles futilely against Brawn’s fierce grip.

The fourth grasshopper climbs up Jackknife’s back looking for a “tender” place to bit.  Preceded by a jovial “AH HA!”, Jackknife feels himself suddenly draining precious Energon as the insectile robot finds a seem in the armor where it then bites down on an exposed Energon cable.  Automated systems seal the leaking Energon but the damage is done and the loss of Energon is immediately felt by the massive Autobot.  

The third beetle transforms and, using his antenna, begins to attempt to draw electrical energy from the sky.  So far, he manages only to generate a bit of static electricity.

Brawn wrestles the beetle to the ground and bear hugs it as it squeaks in pain.*  “Yer not going anywhere, bug brain.”*

The final grasshopper transforms after crashing through the trees and, laying prone, fires off a single shot at Stickshift which hits, but does little damage to the large SUV.


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​

*Phoenix*: Attacks Shrapnel 1, 20 (1d20) +6 (attack bonus/+PB) = 26 and a critical strike.  Crit to “Nexus Generator”.  Damage 17 (3d10) +4 (1d8) = 21
Damage taken; Shrapnel 1 does 16 damage minus 8 for Large DR = 8 damage.  Kickback 3 does 6 damage minus 8 for large DR = 0 damage.

Shrapnel 1: Total attack rolled 23 and hits Phoenix doing a total of 16 damage.  

Kickback 3: attacks Phoenix with a total attack roll of 20, doing a total of 6 damage.

*Bushido*: Attacks Shrapnel 3 again, attack and damage previously rolled.

*Jackknife*: Hold.  Action pending BS’s post.
Damage; Gets attacked by Kickback 4 who rolls a natural 20 and scores a critical.  (Nexus Energy Leak; lose 3 (1d4) temp CON, but succeeds at the fort save and is not stunned (total rolled = 25)  Also takes 12 damage minus 10 for Garg. DR. for a total of 2 damage.  Additionally, half of your nexus energy reserve is gone until he can rest and regenerate it.  

 Shrapnel 3: Attempts to call lightning from the sky.

*Brawn*: Continues to squeeze the life out of Shrapnel 2, dealing a total of 20 damage. 

Kickback 5: Attacks Stickshift with his blaster pistol, rolling a total of 17 and hits doing a total of 16 damage.

*Stickshift*:  Gets shot by Kickback 5 and takes 16 damage minus 9 for Huge DR = 5 damage. 

Up next
Jackknife (Holding)
Stickshift
Kickback 1&2
Phoenix
Shrapnel 1
Kickback 3


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 2, 2004)

OOC - I think it should be Phoenix who damaged the energon capacitators of his foe. (Bushido didn't score a crit).


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2004)

gah... yeah, I got those switched up in the RP... Bushido just hit, Phoenix got the crit.

Sorry


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Still plagued by a seemingly swarm of locusts grabs at the grasshopper upon his back with the intent of crushing it with the shear strength of his hand.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay but at least now I know which one Jackknife should go for. 
I would describe the above an “fluffy” unarmed strike but I bow to your decision:

Punch (+5 attack, 4d6 + 3 damage, 20/x2, Nexus Bludgeon)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2004)

Phoenix continues attacking the lead beetle, even though he is concerned about the static electricity.  Bushido seem to be going after that foe however.

OOC: Attack +5/6 w/ pb dmg 3d10 + 1d8.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2004)

*Nr 11/13*

Stickshift ignores the insecticon firing at him for a moment, and instead strides over to the beetle with it's attenae in the air.

"Hey, I got some electricity for ya!"

One metal fist swings towards the beetle, capacitors firing, sparks arcing over the conductor panels on his arms.

[ooc - move to Shrapnel 3 and electron punch.  Conc +6 (if activating special powers provokes AoOs), attack +6, 2d8+6 nexon bludgeon + 4d6 electrical]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 5, 2004)

Jackknife reaches back and grabs the pesky grasshopper and begins crushing it in his hands.  It squeals in pain as its outer shell begins to collapse.  At the same time, Stickshift strides forward, electrical currents cackle over his hand as he reaches back and punches the beetle robot.  Charged Energon flows from Stickshift as he connects with a massive fist, sending the insecticon flying back into the trees.  There is a shiver as the robot tries to stand then it falls again to the Earth and does not move again.

The remaining two grasshopper robots continue to bite at Jackknife.  With a pinch, one manages to barely penetrate the massive Autobot’s armor.

Aiming his blaster again, Phoenix rips another hole in the first beetle’s armor.  The first beetle staggers back and transforms back into insect form.  It moves, ever so slowly, toward the hole the insecticons arrived here through.  

From behind the tree, the third grasshopper fires his gun again, but the bolt sizzles past Stickshift, who doesn’t even notice he was fired at.


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​

*Jackknife*:  Grapples Kickback 4 and squeezes doing 19 points of total damage, before DR.
Damage taken: 3 points.

*Stickshift*:  Punches Shrapnel 3 rolling 14 (1d20) +6 (total bonus) = 20 and hits doing 15 (2d8+6 Punch) + 17 (4d6 electron punch) = 32 points of total damage, which knocks Shrapnel 3 out.  Activating his nexus power in this way does not provoke an AoO. 

Kickback 1: Attacks Jackknife with a total roll of 24 and does 13 damage -10 (Jackknife’s Garg DR) = 3 points of damage.

Kickback 2: Attacks Jackknife with a total roll of 11 and misses.

*Phoenix*: Attacks Shrapnel 1 rolling 18 (1d20) +6 (total bonus) = 24 and hits, doing 14 (3d10 {7+6+1}) +5 (1d8) = 19 damage before DR.

Shrapnel 1: Slowed from crit.  Transforms and takes a five foot step.

Kickback 3: Attacks Stickshift with a total roll of 6 and misses.

Up next
*Jackknife
Bushido*
Shrapnel 2
Kickback 4
*Brawn*
Kickback 5
*Stickshift*
Kickback 1 & 2
*Phoenix*
Shrapnel 1
Kickback 3
*Jackknife*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Solider)*

Jackknife wastes no effort as he continues to squeeze Kickback (4) into a compact pile of scrap.









*OOC:*


 For the most part consider Jackknife’s actions to be the same as before 
Half Action:  Punch (+5 attack, 4d6 + 3 damage, 20/x2, Nexus Bludgeon) 
Half Action: Adaptive Defense II on Kickback


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2004)

Having dealt with the lighting bug, Stickshift turns his attention to the grasshopper that shot him earlier, and closes in on the insecticon with an angry look in his optics.

[move to Kickback 5 and attack if in range.  Attack +6, dmg 2d8+6]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 9, 2004)

Bushido nods to Stickshift

"My thanks. "

With that Bushido, charges at Shrapnel 2.

Attack Roll d20+7, 4d6+4
+1 dodge bonus allocated against Shrapnel 2. AC is 17 (18 against Shrapnel 2)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

Phoenix continues to attack Shrapnel 1.

Attack +6 3d10 +1d8 damage.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 10, 2004)

Jackknife continues to squeeze the life out of the insecticon as it squeals for help and squirms, desperately trying to get free.

Meanwhile, After thanking Stickshift, Bushido charges at the beetle held by brawn.  His blade glistens through the air as he lowers it into that pierces through the outer shell of the robotic bug, which sinks to the hilt.  *“Woah, be careful there, buddy.”*  Brawn chuckles as the insecticon goes limp and crumbles to the ground in a heap.  Brawn then hoists up the limp form of the beetle and hurls it at the first beetle that seems to be trying to get back to the hole.  The two bodies crash and fall to the ground, unmoving. 

One of the transformed grasshopper robots turns and fires at Brawn as the Autobot Land Rover chuckles, *“Don’t leave yet, the party’s just… ARGH!” *  But as the bolts sizzle into Brawn, Stickshift is right there landing an enormous punch that cracks the head module and damages the Gyroscope.  The insecticon falls to the ground, thrashing about madly.  

The first grasshopper insecticon takes more careful aim at Stickshift after missing the shot before.  Before Stickshift can even enjoy the pummeling he put on the insecticon, a blaster bolt drills into the center of his back.  It hurts, but does little more than get his attention.

Phoenix had been aiming at the first beetle when Brawn nailed it with the fallen form of another beetle.  Seeing that neither beetle is going to get up, Phoenix turns to survey the battle field and find his next target.


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​

*Jackknife*:  Squeezes the insecticon for 12 (4d6) +3 = 15 damage (Before DR)

*Bushido*:  Attacks Shrapnel 2 rolling 16 (1d20) +7 = 23 and hits doing 19 (4d6) + 4 = 23 damage (before DR) and KOs it.

Shrapnel 2: -4 HP after Bushido’s attack.  Dead after Brawn’s attack.

Kickback 4: Squirms and tries to escape from Jackknife’s grapple but fails, rolling a total of 12 to Jackknife’s 19.

*Brawn*: Throws Shrapnel 2 at Shrapnel 1 and hitting, doing a total of 16 damage and killing both.

Kickback 5: Shoots Brawn with a blaster pistol doing 11 points of damage after DR.
Damage taken: suffers critical to the Gyroscope; 3 points of Dex loss and fails his reflex save, falling prone before Stickshift.  He takes 15 damage before DR.  

*Stickshift*:  Attacks Kickback 5 and rolls a hit with a natural 20, scoring a critical to the Gyroscope.  Kickback suffers 3 points of Dex loss and fails his reflex save, falling prone before Stickshift.  Stickshift does 9 (2d8) +6 = 15 damage before DR.  
_Damage taken_:  total of 17 – 9 (Huge DR) = 8 damage.

Kickback 1: Attacks Stickshift with blaster pistol and hits with a total roll of 19, doing 8 points of damage after DR.

Kickback 2: Attacks Jackknife with a total roll of 17 and misses.

*Phoenix*:  Since his target went down, he’ll probably choose another.

Up next
*Phoenix* (needs new target)
Kickback 3
*Jackknife*
*Bushido*
Kickback 4
*Brawn*
Kickback 5
*Stickshift*
Kickback 1 & 2

Jackknife


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 10, 2004)

Phoenix switches to Kickback number one.

OOC: I guess I'll go back to waiting to post.  I was trying to speed things up, but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 11, 2004)

Bushido frowns at the blast, but seeing that Stickshift has things well in hand, he turns and charges Kickback 2, the only insecticon not currently taken.

"I feel obliged to offer you a challenger closer to your on size."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Feeling the squirms and hearing the cries of pain Jackknife keeps the pressure consistent but his words offer the insecticon a reprieve, “Kickback, call of your allies and explain yourself or I will crush you until you’re shaped like a cube.”


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Phoenix switches to Kickback number one.
> 
> OOC: I guess I'll go back to waiting to post.  I was trying to speed things up, but that doesn't seem to work.




((OOC: Actually, that is not a problem.  It just happened that at this time, the darn thing would keel over before you got to shoot him... inconsiderate bastiage.  

I'll have the next RP up middle of the day-ish tomorrow.))


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 11, 2004)

[ooc - as things seem to be winding down, I'm going to wait until Stickshift's initiative to see if anything needs to be done at that point]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

Phoenix swings his blaster to one of the grasshopper insecticons and fires, hitting it in the shoulder.  The third grasshopper fires again at Phoenix but misses horribly.

“Kickback, call of your allies and explain yourself or I will crush you until you’re shaped like a cube.”  Jackknife says as he applies more pressure on the insecticon.  The insect begins to chitter something and the other insect robots stop in their tracks, then turn, and race into the forest, fleeing from you all.

“Nooooo! Don’t hurts me no more!  We done, we done!”  The insecticon groans from between the massive fingers of the massive Autobot Truck.


----------------------==========((OOC))==========----------------------​
Phoenix:  Attacks Kickback 1 with a total roll of 18 (1d20) +6 (total skill) = 24 for a total of 22 (3d10) + 7 (1d8) = 29 damage before DR

Kickback 3: Fires at Phoenix with a total roll of 7 and misses.

You have initiative, should you chose to give chase to the fleeing insecticons.  Jackknife still has the one in his hands and it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot (Solider)*

Jackknife lets up the pressure but only enough to show his good intentions and not free the insecticon, “I said call off your buddies and explain yourself, Kickback.”









*OOC:*


 Not sure which ones are fleeing but hopefully Kickback can get them to stop.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Theys are off, they run.  Trussst you they don'ts"  *   the insecticon says from inside the ball of Jackknife's hands.

((OOC: All of them except for the one in Jackknife's grip are fleeing))


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"Don't come back if you know what's good for ya!" He yells to the fleeing Insectabums.  He then turns to Jack Knife and the interrogation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

With his free hand Jackknife levels his Blaster Carbine at one of the fleeing insecticon and discharging it before answering the trapped insecticon, “Lucky for you I need answers…  What does Megatron have you doing?”









*OOC:*


 Please fill free to have fun with the other insecticon...  Jackknife only really needs one of them.  Also I hope the mood isn't too dark.  Please let me know if it is.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

*M...M...Megatron?*  the insecticon stutters.  *He disssappeareds, he did,  4 million cssybertronian yearsss ago when he chasssed after that coward, Optimusss Primes.  We followed hoping to devourss the ssscrappsss after the battle.  Crassshed here, we did.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

“Who’s we?”


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2004)

Stickshift tracks the fleeing insecticons with his eyes as they dart into the jungle.

"You want me to try and blast 'em, boss?"

[ooc - attempt a missile lock on a fleeing bot]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Not glancing up Jackknife replies coldly, “Affirmative.”


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2004)

*We are we." *   The insecticon stammers.  *"You attacks usss when you tells usss we ssstop fighting?"*


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2004)

Stickshift faces the bug for a moment.

"He said for your allies to stand down, not escape back into the jungle where they can cause more trouble later.  They've already attacked and killed natives of this planet once.  I doubt they have any plans to stop."

[ooc - if he can get a lock, he'll fire.  (attack +1, 3d10 damage, 1000 ft range increment)]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2004)

Stickshift opens his windshield and launches a missile at a fleeing insecticon.  The missile is true and the explosion shakes the trees, sending the insecticon to the ground ((doing 23 points of damage)).  Groggily, the insecticon gets up and takes off running again, staggering at first but recovering.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

“I also told you to explain yourself, I suggest you do it before you find out what else I will do…  Who is we?  I want their names Kickback”


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

*"We isss they, they isss we.  Insssecticonsss we calls ourssselvesss now.  Viruconsss we once were called on csssybertrons, yesss."*  Kickback sqeaks from between the fingers of the massive Autobot.  His squirming continues but there is no chance of escape for him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife looks for the reaction of the other gathered around him as he wonders if they understand the insecticon any better than him.









*OOC:*


 Knowledge: History +2 (untrained)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

Jackknife can recall nothing about "Virucons" from cybertron ((rolled 3 (1d20) +2 (mod) = 5)) but can pull up some obscure tribal mythologies from this area involving gigantic monster insects (Which, to earthlings, the insecticons would appear like gigantic insects) that date back over a thousand years.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 23, 2004)

Bushido seems to be holding an internal debate with himself. Although he does scan his memory for mentions of Virucons.

(If using seperate skills)
Knowledge (Earth History) +4 (Trained)
Knowledge (Cybertronian History) +2 (Untrained)

And a check to see if they participated in any notable combats.
Knowledge (Warfare) +9


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2004)

Bushido: 



Spoiler



You know nothing about the insecticon activities here on earth, but the name "Virucon" does strike a chord within you.  Back on cybertron, the decepticons, when faced against the power of the matrix of leadership, had created a "virus" to attack the autobot leader and the matrix in hopes of destroying it.  But the attack failed as the then Autobot leader, Maximus, simply removed the matrix from his body and passed it to Alpha Metron.  Not long after, the Virucons destroyed Maximus. 

With the plan failed, and the Autobots destroying Maximus' body, the Virucons were forgotten, though several of them escaped and evolved into much larger and more powerful transformers.  On cybertron, Virucons were not much more than a nuisance, attacking power reactors and feeding off of the energon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 23, 2004)

OOC: Actually, shouldn't this be knowledge, warfare?  In that case Phoenix has it at +6.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

Shouldn't what be KS: Warfare?  I hope you didn't peeky at Bushido's spoiler


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2004)

No, just the rulebook.  That's what it says the skill is for.  At least thier role in the war.  Perhaps not thier long history.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 30, 2004)

Actually, it's moot, I rolled a natural 20.  Please read the spoiler I left for Bushido, rangerjohn.

Phoenix: 



Spoiler



In addition, your database on the Virucons tells you that they play very little part in the wars on Cybertron, acting as little more than mercinaries for the Decepticons on a few occasions.  Their acts are mostly independent attacks to harvest/consume resources and nothing more... which has been very, very few.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"Well boss, from what I can remember, thier scavengers and mercs.  Not true Decepticons.  They have worked with them in the past, but this has been on very few occassions.   They are normally independent, working much as they have in this case.  They mostly go after resources, which I assume is why the vehicle was attacked, and us as well.  As you can see they are not a true threat to an Autobot, the humans however could have problems.

Oh one last note, in ancient times the Decepticons made them, as an actual computer virus, to kill Maximus the leader of the Autobots at the time.  Thier attempt failed however.  They have evolved since then."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 9, 2004)

*"We ssstop.  We quit!  Pleassse don't hurt!"  *  The insecticon whines from within Jackknife's hands.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2004)

Stickshift looks from the jungle to the insecticon in Jacknife's hands.

"Your call boss.  The others got away.  If they keep their word. . ." , his tone indicates how unlikely he considers this eventuality, "it doesn't matter, but if they lie it's either one more bug to give away their location, or one more bug to have to kill."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 16, 2004)

Jackknife slowly opens his hand enough to look down on the insecticon while the rest of the Autobots circle around him to glare menacingly at the bug-shaped robot in such a way as to let it know it has no chance of escaping.  The insecticon shivers and it seems to have fear drawn over it's face.

* "You don't hurts usss, you sssaid."*   The insecticon squawks.

"Tell us, in what way do you serve Megatron?"  Jackknife growls.

*"Nooooo.  Don't ssserve Megatrons.  Not ssseen hims for millionsss of yearsss."*   The bug replies.

*"I don't know why, Jackknife, but I believe him."*  Brawn says in his slow but booming drawl.

((OOC Fishing now so I auto-ed Jackknife there a bit... I'd like this adventure to keep going, assuming you guys want it, that is.  If we get some replies, I can auto a character who may not be able to play at the moment... but sound off, please ))


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 16, 2004)

Bushido nods 

"From what I've heard of their history on Cybertron they did not seem to be allied with the decepticons after the initial attack, more like random agents of destruction. I would not trust the bug but you did give your word that it would not be harmed. Still perhaps it knows the location of some of the materials we are looking for, they seem quiet skilled at finding such materials. "


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 16, 2004)

Stickshift nods slowly.

"Sounds like a decent plan.  Go on and ask him."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife didn’t much like the idea of letting the little rodent go but he was going to go against his word either…  Of course he didn’t make that known either, “You heard Bushido…  Answer him!  Do you know the location of any platinum or diamond deposits?”


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 17, 2004)

* "Platinums?  Diamonds?  Don't hurt thisss one.  I don't knows what thossse are." *   The bug cringes as he speaks, making it seem rather pathetic.

*"Metals and crystals that are very, very hard by this planet's standards."  * Brawn interjects. 

* "Mucchh metalsss, mucchh cryssstalsss.  The flessshlingsss produccce mucchh of thessse thingsss.  But better food isss thessse." *   The bug says in answer to Brawn as it points to the trees.

Phoenix: 



Spoiler



You realize suddenly that the bugs have been eating the trees and other living things.  The insecticons/Virucons were known to consume energy sources and living things produce vast amounts of energy.  The metalic creations here on Earth do not, in and of themselves, produce energy to sustain the bugs the way many things on Cybertron do.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 20, 2004)

*Phoenix*

"They have gone native.  Acting like the bugs of this planet.  Terran metals are not "alive" so produce no energy to convert.  Now this might not be true of thier radioactive materials, such as Uranium."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

*"Uranium?"*   The insecticon says with interest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife squeezes threatening, “What do you know about Uranium?”


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

* "Sssoundsss tasssty.  What isss?  What isss?  AAAARRR!!!  NO HURT! NO HURT!" *  The insecticon replies.

*"Boy, I wish Optimus were here."*  Brawl moans.

*"Optimusss?"*  The insecticon squeeks in fear.

Brawl looks at  you and shrugs his shoulders. * "I wish we could just bash these guys instead... I'm not much of a thinker."*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Jackknife: Autobot/Tracker Trailer (Soldier)*

Jackknife pauses for a second and then nods his agreement with Brawn, “Well I did only say that I would let me go.  You can do as you please.”

With that said Jackknife extends his hand, and the insecticon down towards Brawn…


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

Brawn looks shocked for a moment and you can hear his gears grinding.  He can't fathom beating the helpless and pitiful insecticon down in an act of unprovoked violence.  

But at the same moment, the insecticon squeels in terror and recoils, scrambling up Jackknife's arm a bit crying out, * "NOOOO!!! NO HURTS ME!!!  HELPS ME!!!" *

As this happens, Brawn clues into Jackknife's intimidation attempt and quickly pounds his fist into his hand.  *"It'd be a pleasure... and I'll try to leave him alive enough so that we can take him back to Optimus!"*

*"NO!  We's don't know 'bout no decssepticonsss.  We's jussst be here in the foressstsss hurting no ones.  Honessst, me isss.  Me wouldn't try to lie to yous.  Yous sssurprisssed usss.  We's not ssseen Transssformersss for millionsss of yearsss.  We's happy here.  We's want no trouble."*

Brawn reaches out and takes the insecticon in his powerful hands.  Though the bug is only slightly smaller than that him, Brawn's strength rivals even Optimus Prime's and the bug can do little but squirm helplessly.

*"If yer lying to us, so help me..." *   Brawn growls.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 4, 2005)

*"NO LIE! NO LIE!"  *  The insecticon squeels from within the vice like grip of Brawn.  Brawn looks to the others for a moment then shrugs and lets go of the insecticon, who scampers off into the trees.

*"Well?  Now what?" *   Brawn asks

A few moments later the team is on the "road" again looking for the coordinates that Teletran 1 gave them for the diamond deposit.  Suddenly, the group of Autobots find themselves on an old dirt road that has been so used that it is permanently marred upon the ground.  Yet it is filled with dead leaves and twigs showing that none have passed by this way in many years.  Picking a direction, the Autobots soon arrive in a clearing and in the middle of that clearing, what appears to be an old, abandoned mine.  

"These are the coordinates."  Phoenix says as the groups comes to a halt.

The mine is a large clearing, about 100 meters diameter and roughly a circle.  Ahead of you, maybe 20 meters is a small, two story building which stands before a large gate.  Beyond the gate is a large "hole" as the mine drops down into the Earth.  The hole is half the size of the clearing and completely surrounded by fense, though age and time have taken their toll on it, causing many of the wooden planks to have rotted away or fall free, providing virtually none of the protection it was built to provide.  

Moving closer you can see the hole is a major escavation project with roads winding their way down the sides toward the bottom below where several large pieces of equipment sit that, to your databanks, serve the purpose of digging.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

Stickshift steps forward carefully and scans the area looking for signs of life, either native or cybertronian before stepping into the clearing.

"Well, if the bugs didn't lie to us, there shouldn't be any Decepti-creeps hanging around, but I'm sure it won't be long before those robo-bums get wind of this place and show up to cause trouble.  We should be quick about our business."


----------

